# City of the Spider Queen - OOC



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

_You, the heroes, have been contacted by the governor of the Daggerdale arrea, Lord Randal Morn. The arrea have been plagued by midnight raids and slaughters. Morn wants you to find the source of the raids, and stop them._


I've wanted to play this scenario for a long, long while now. Seeing as my group don't want to, I'll try it here. 

Now, as for info:

I want 4-6 players.
All starting at 10th level.
Abilities: I can roll for you, or standard 32 point buy.
Max HP.
Gold: 50,000gp

Books I allow material from:
Players Handbook
Dungeon Masters Guide
Monster Manual
Monster Manual 2
Monster Manual 3
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane
Complete Warrior
Complete Adventurer
Book of Exalted Deeds
Book of Vile Darkness
Libris Mortis
Draconomicon
Savage Species



I require that the party will fulfill the 4 major roles in a party. This means that if you want to take on the Arcane Role, you dont have to be a 10th level wizard; you can go more or less any way you want, as long as you are able to fill the role as primary spellcaster.
The 2 last slots could be more or less anything


----------



## Konnayaha (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi there 

I'd like to play in your game, but i'm really new to RPGs : In fact, this will be my first game ever =-P.

I can create characters no problems at all, but I am not sure if you would like me to learn any other materials (Please specify which if you'd like me to join )?

Cheers,
Konnayaha


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Being new is no problem at all. I love working with new people!


----------



## Konnayaha (Jun 26, 2005)

Ah, sweet!

I'll get working on my char tonight.

However : As i'm new ( ;-) ), i'm unsure what the following means:



> Stats: I can roll for you, or standard 32 point buy.
> Max HP.
> Standard gold.




Standard 32 Point Buy : I'm guessing i don't calculate how many points I get, according to the 3.5e : rather, you've given me 32 skill points???

Max HP : I'm totally lost with...

Standard Gold means calculate my gold according to the 3.5e char generation?

Sorry, and cheers 

Konnayaha


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Konnayaha said:
			
		

> Standard 32 Point Buy : I'm guessing i don't calculate how many points I get, according to the 3.5e : rather, you've given me 32 skill points???
> 
> Max HP : I'm totally lost with...
> 
> ...




You use the point-buy system on page 169 of the DMG. However, I can roll for you (with my secret dice!), and you will _most likely_ get a better result than using point-buy.

As for the HP: You get the max possible HP each level, depending on what class you are; A Fighter get 10 hp (1d10), a Wizard get 4 hp (1d4), and so on. Then add Constitution bonus, of course, and any other bonuses you might get.

Gold: 50,000 gp


----------



## Konnayaha (Jun 26, 2005)

Okie dokie 

How long do I have to give you my character sheet?

And, I do not have a Dungeon Masters Guide


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Konnayaha said:
			
		

> Okie dokie
> 
> How long do I have to give you my character sheet?
> 
> And, I do not have a Dungeon Masters Guide




Take your time; You're the first candidate. I won't start untill I have a satisfying party.

Seeing as you dont have the DMG, I took the liberty to roll your abilities for you.

Your abilities: 11, 14, 14, 15, 16, 16 = 43 point-buy. Nice abilities that.


----------



## Konnayaha (Jun 26, 2005)

Ah, cheers mate 

Ok, i'll whip out the PHB tonight and get started, and start revising combat


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Konnayaha said:
			
		

> Ah, cheers mate
> 
> Ok, i'll whip out the PHB tonight and get started, and start revising combat




Sounds good.
Any character consept in mind?


----------



## Konnayaha (Jun 26, 2005)

I was thinking of starting with a half-orc barbarian and going from there, as it's my first char and i'd like to keep stuff relatively straightforward 

Obviously he isnt from the elf city, so i'll work on a background story which tells how he ended up there, amongst other things


----------



## Someone (Jun 26, 2005)

I started once to play city of the spider queen (as a player), but the campaing died after a week. I´d like to try again, but I still don´t know if I´ll repeat the spellsword I created for that game or create something different. Maybe a druid...


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 26, 2005)

Count me in.  I'd like to play the primary arcane caster.

What method will you use if you roll the stats?  4d6 drop lowest?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Konnayaha said:
			
		

> Obviously he isnt from the elf city, so i'll work on a background story which tells how he ended up there, amongst other things




I re-wrote the "intro". It should be clearer now; you're not in the elf city - yet.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I started once to play city of the spider queen (as a player), but the campaing died after a week. I´d like to try again, but I still don´t know if I´ll repeat the spellsword I created for that game or create something different. Maybe a druid...






			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> Count me in. I'd like to play the primary arcane caster.




Sounds good guys!


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Count me in. I'd like to play the primary arcane caster.
> 
> What method will you use if you roll the stats? 4d6 drop lowest?




Yes, something like that.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 26, 2005)

Interesting.  Roll my stats, DM type guy.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Interesting. Roll my stats, DM type guy.




12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17 = 46 points


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 26, 2005)

w00t.

As part of my gear, can I pay for a spell to be cast on me?

I'm thinking Polymorph Any Object, 15th ~ 20th level caster.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> w00t.
> 
> As part of my gear, can I pay for a spell to be cast on me?
> 
> I'm thinking Polymorph Any Object, 15th ~ 20th level caster.




Yes.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 26, 2005)

Goodie.  Working on my Aasimar sorcerer as we speak.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 26, 2005)

Sign me on as our Primary Cleric please. 

Do you allow the Educated Feat and Spellcasting Prodigy from the Forgotten Realms CS, feats that can only be taken at level 1 and give you [all Knowlege skills as class skills] and [a +2 to your spellcasting-stats for the purpose of spellcasting only] respectively?

I know it's not on your list but I figured that, since the CotSC is played in the realms, some select parts of the CS may perhaps still be available.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Sign me on as our Primary Cleric please.




Yay, more people! *grins*


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got a pretty nice concept in mind, but I need to know about those two feats. And there's also the question of stats... I hope I won't end up with an average of 12, 32 point buy is pretty damned good, but I'll risk it.  Roll for me.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I've got a pretty nice concept in mind, but I need to know about those two feats. And there's also the question of stats... I hope I won't end up with an average of 12, 32 point buy is pretty damned good, but I'll risk it.  Roll for me.




I'll allow those two feats, yes.

Stats are: 9, 10, 12, 16, 16, 18 = 43 points


----------



## Someone (Jun 26, 2005)

I´m definitely making a dwarven druid, its even half-finished. I was torn between choosing Fast wild shape or Augment healing, but if there´s going to be a cleric in the party I´ll pick the former.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I´m definitely making a dwarven druid, its even half-finished. I was torn between choosing Fast wild shape or Augment healing, but if there´s going to be a cleric in the party I´ll pick the former.




I like the consept already!


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 26, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I'll allow those two feats, yes.
> 
> Stats are: 9, 10, 12, 16, 16, 18 = 43 points




Great , I'll start making my character now.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd like to try out for this as well... can I get some stats please?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'd like to try out for this as well... can I get some stats please?




Welcome you are.

11, 12, 14, 14, 17, 17


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm on this eldritch knight kick lately - I'm going to go that way, looking to fill slot 6


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 27, 2005)

```
Str12 Dex13 Con15 Int14 Wis16+2 racial Cha17+2 racial, +2 level, +4 enhancement

Aasimar LA
Sorcerer Spellcasting Prodigy
Sorcerer
Sorcerer Spell Penetration
Sorcerer
Sorcerer
Sorcerer Assume Supernatural Ability [SS] (dc19)
Sorcerer
Fatespinner
Fatespinner Improved Assume Supernatural Ability [SS]

4skills/level

Spellcraft 12, Concentration 12, Knowledge Arcana 10, Profession (Gambler) 5, Use Magic Device 1



Kalidan
Medium Outsider (Native)
Male Aasimar
Hit dice: 9d4+18 (54)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30ft
Armor: 15(+1 Dex, +3 Mithral Buckler, +1 Deflection), touch 12, flat-footed 14
BAB: +4
Attack: Mace +5 melee (1d8 +1)
Space/Reach:5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Daylight 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +15
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 25
Skills: Spellcraft 14, Concentration 14, Knowledge Arcana 12, Profession (Gambler) 9, Use Magic Device 6
Feats: Spellcasting Prodigy, Assume Supernatural Ability [SS], Improved Assume Supernatural Ability [SS], Leadership
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Spells per day: 6/8/8/8/5

Caster level 9, +2 vs SR.

Spells Known:
4th: Polymorph, Dominate Person
3rd: Fireball, Haste, Explosive Runes
2nd: Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Detect Thoughts, Silence
1st: Magic Missile, Unseen Servant, Charm Person, Protection Against Evil, Mage Armor
0th: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound

Languages: Common, Celestial, Draconic, Elven

Permanent spells: Polymorph Any Object (Erinyes), clvl 20
Extended Mage Armor (duration 18 hours)


Modified stats:

Medium Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)
HD: 9d4+45 (81)
Init: +5
speed: 30ft, fly 50ft (good)
Armor: 31 (+5 dex, +3 Mithral Buckler, +1 Deflection, +8 Natural, +4 Armor)
Attack: Masterwork Longsword +10 (masterwork +1, strength +5, bab +4) melee (1d8 +6/19-20) or Masterwork Composite Longbow +10
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +11, Will +15
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 21, Con 21, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 25
Skills: spellcraft 14, Concentration 17, Knowledge Arcana 12, Profession (Gambler) 9, Use Magic Device 6

Special attacks/qualities: 

Entangle (Ex): Each erinyes carries a stout rope some 50 feet long that entangles opponents of any size as an animate rope spell (caster level 16th). 
An erinyes can hurl its rope 30 feet with no range penalty. Typically, an erinyes entangles a foe, lifts it into the air, and drops it from a great height.

True Seeing (Su): Erinyes continuously use true seeing, as the spell (caster level 14th). (DC19 will save to activate in combat)

Darkvision 60 ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5

Magic Items:

Rod of Splendor: 25000
Cloak of Resistance +3: 9000
+2 Mithral Buckler: 1000 +15 + 4000
Ring of Protection +1: 2000
Spell: Polymorph Any Object (Erinyes), caster level 20 x spell level 8 x 10 = 1600, contract for more castings when needed.
Masterwork Longsword: 300 + 15
Masterwork Composite Longbow (Str +5): 1000strength +300masterwork +400base
Havard's Handy Haversack: 2000
Rod of Metamagic (Extend): 3000

Mundane Gear:

Heavy Mace 12gp
Dagger 2gp
Trail Rations (4 days) 2gp
water skin 1gp
Bottle of wine 2gp
Ink: 8gp
Parchment x10: 2gp
Ink pen: 1sp
Bedroll: 1sp
Caltrops: 1sp
Torch x3: 3cp
Spell Components Pouch: 5gp
40 arrows 2gp
Rope, silk 10gp
323 gp 6sp 7cp

All gear kept in Haversack.
```

Appearance:

Kalidan has fair hair and brown eyes, and his skin is white with a slight tinge of green, a vestige of his celestial ancestry.  He stands at 5'8", with a lean but muscular build and good looks common to the Aasimar.

Under the influence of Polymorph Any Object, Kalidan grows larger and taller.  His hair becomes a silvery white, and his eyes are a glowing red.


Personality:

Kalidan is a serious and deliberate man.  He has seen it all and done half of it, and feels no particular need to prove himself.


Background:

to come...


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks like the rogue spot is still open so I'll take it.

Roll for me please...be kind secret dice.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 27, 2005)

DM: are you allowing cohorts and followers?  If not, I'll pick some other feat for lvl 9.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 27, 2005)

Ionna Lazar
Female
Human
Monk1/Sorcerer4/Ur-Priest2/Mystic Theurge3 

Str: 9/-1
Dex: 10/0
Con: 14/+2 (12+2(enhancement))
Int: 16/+3
Wis: 24/+7 (18+2(level)+4(enhancement))
Cha: 20/+5 (16+4(enhancement))

HP: 72 (3d8+7d4+20)
AC: 17
Move: 30
Initiative: 0
Bab: 4
Fort: 6 (4+2)
Ref: 4 (4+0)
Will: 18 (9+7+2)

Feats:

Educated 
Malign Spell Focus (+2 to DC of all [Evil] spells)
Iron Will
Energy Substitution (Sonic)
Spell Penetration

Skills:

Bluff: 10
Concentration: 13
Diplomacy: 4
Knowlege (Arcana): 9
Knowlege (Religion): 10
Knowlege (The Planes): 5
Listen: 4
Move Silently: 4
Sense Motive: 10
Spellcraft: 13
Spot: 4

(Monk1: 32sp
Diplomacy: 4
Knowlege (Arcana): 4
Knowlege (Religion): 4
Knowlege (The Planes): 4
Listen: 4
Move Silently: 4
Sense Motive: 4
Spot: 4

Sorcerer4: 24sp
Bluff: 6
Concentration: 7
Knowlege (Arcana): 1
(Religion): 1
(The Planes): 1
Spellcraft: 8

UR-Priest2: 12sp
Bluff: 4
Concentration: 3
Spellcraft: 2
Knowlege (Arcana): 1
Knowlege (Religion): 2

Mystic Theurge3: 18sp
Concentration: 3
Knowlege (Arcana): 3
Knowlege (Religion): 3
Sense Motive: 6
Spellcraft: 3)


Spellcasting:

Arcane:
Caster Level: 7 (9 against SR)
0: 6
1: 8
2: 7
3: 5

Known:
0: Resistance, Detect Magic, Light, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation.
1: Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Mage Armour, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement.
2: Glitterdust, Web, Command Undead.
3: Fireball, Slow. 

Divine:
Caster Level: 7 (9 against SR)
0: 6 
1: 5 
2: 5 
3: 4 
4: 2 
5: 1 



Class Abilities:

Monk:
AC bonus (wisdom)
Improved Grapple
Unarmed Strike (1d6)

Sorcerer:
Familiar

Ur-Priest:
Rebuke Undead (9/day)

Mystic Theurge:
-

Equipment:

Amulet of Con +2: 4'000 gp
Cloak of Cha +4: 16'000 gp
Periapt of Wisdom +4: 16'000 gp
Handy Haversack: 2'000 gp
Ring of Sustenance: 2'500 gp
Lesser Rod of Metamagic (Empower): 9000 gp

500 gp


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Is there room for a straight fighter?  I would like to try for one of those spots.

A nice tank that abhors spiders and all things like it.  Can AmorFati roll me some dice for abilities?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Looks like the rogue spot is still open so I'll take it.
> 
> Roll for me please...be kind secret dice.




14, 14, 14, 15, 15, 16 = 44 points.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> DM: are you allowing cohorts and followers? If not, I'll pick some other feat for lvl 9.




I have no experience with the cohorts and followers rules yet, so I'd rather not.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Do I assume I am to late?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Do I assume I am to late?




All slots are filled, however I can make you my first alt.


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2005)

Not at all. This game is quickly turning into a munchkin fest. You can have my spot.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Not at all. This game is quickly turning into a munchkin fest. You can have my spot.




I would be glad to have his spot.

However, I would need to tweak some of his items because I only have the core books and some stuf he has I know not how it works.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Not at all. This game is quickly turning into a munchkin fest. You can have my spot.




Each to his own, right! Enjoy! 




			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I would be glad to have his spot.
> 
> However, I would need to tweak some of his items because I only have the core books and some stuf he has I know not how it works.




Ok. Feel free to make your own character, if you want to.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Let mull over this for a minute or 60.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 27, 2005)

I wouldn't mind joining, if there is room. I'm thinking of an elven swashbuckler/dervish. A daring duelest type. I'll come up with more today.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

AmorFati Can you roll me some stats please.  It looks like I will have to create a new character as the druid is gone.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind joining, if there is room. I'm thinking of an elven swashbuckler/dervish. A daring duelest type. I'll come up with more today.




All the spots are taken, but I can put you down as my first alt!




			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> AmorFati Can you roll me some stats please. It looks like I will have to create a new character as the druid is gone.



10, 13, 13, 15, 16, 17 = 43 points


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 27, 2005)

Cool. Could you roll stats for me too?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> Cool. Could you roll stats for me too?




Oh, I simply LOVE rolling dice, hehe! 

12, 12, 14, 15, 15, 16 = 40 points


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> All the spots are taken, but I can put you down as my first alt!
> 
> 
> 
> 10, 13, 13, 15, 16, 17 = 43 points




Thanks.

I am going to do a ranger/ftr.  I figure we can use someone that can track these nasty spiders.

Also As a background, I would like to say the spider queen's minions captured me as a child.  Therefore I would like to have them as a 1st favored enemy.  What race are they?


----------



## wgreen (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello,

I'm totally new to this play-by-post thing, but it sounds like fun.  Can I sign up?  I suppose it would be as an alternate, but that's cool.  If there are no objections, please roll some stats for me with your lucky stat-rolling dice.  The ones that have been oh-so-kind to all the others here.  

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm totally new to this play-by-post thing, but it sounds like fun. Can I sign up? I suppose it would be as an alternate, but that's cool. If there are no objections, please roll some stats for me with your lucky stat-rolling dice. The ones that have been oh-so-kind to all the others here.
> 
> -Will





Welcome you are!

11, 13, 13, 14, 16, 17 = 42 points


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I am going to do a ranger/ftr. I figure we can use someone that can track these nasty spiders.
> 
> Also As a background, I would like to say the spider queen's minions captured me as a child. Therefore I would like to have them as a 1st favored enemy. What race are they?





Story-wise, all you know of the happenings is what is in the opening post; There have been raids, and people have been killed. No-body has seen the raiders - yet.

However, seeing as you are a ranger, you probably know the arrea, and have suspicions to what the raiders might be, perhaps. (A bit of metagaming here, but oh well)

The adventure is name City of the Spider Queen, so for those who know a little bit of lore, it's quite obvious that we're dealing with Drow here...


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

AmorFati, could you email me? silentspace at yahoo dot com


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Story-wise, all you know of the happenings is what is in the opening post; There have been raids, and people have been killed. No-body has seen the raiders - yet.
> 
> However, seeing as you are a ranger, you probably know the arrea, and have suspicions to what the raiders might be, perhaps. (A bit of metagaming here, but oh well)
> 
> The adventure is name City of the Spider Queen, so for those who know a little bit of lore, it's quite obvious that we're dealing with Drow here...





Thanks.  That can fit in well with what I am doing.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

This is just a start.  I just wanted to get something in.

NAME: Donedal Narion
RACE: Male Dwarf  Fighter 1/Ranger 9
ALIGN: Chaotic Good
DEITY: Ehlonna
HEIGHT: 4’2”
WGT: 175
BUILD: Stout
EYES: Gray
HAIR: Yellow
AGE: 130
SKIN: Tan

STR 16 (+3)
DEX 20 (+5)(+1 level +2 magic)
CON 15 (+2)(+2 racial)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 16 (+3) (+1 level)
CHA 11 (+0)(-2 racial)

HIT DICE: d10 Ftr/d8 Ranger
HP: 102
INIT: +4

FORT: +11 (8 class+ 2con +1 magic item)
REFLEX: +12 (6 + 5dex +1 magic item)
WILL: +7 (3 + 3wis +1 magic item)

BAB: 10/5
+15/10 Melee - +2 Waraxe   (1d10 +5, 19-20x3 critical)
+15/10 LongBow (1d8 +3, x3 critical, 110ft range)

AC: 21 (Base 10 + 5 dexterity + 4 armor+3 magic)

SKILLS
Handle Animal.....……..5 (5 ranks + 0 abil mod)
Heal…………………..10 (7 ranks +3 abil mod)
Hide..….……………..17 (12 ranks + 5 abil mod)
Listen..........................15 (12 ranks + 3 abil mod)
Search.........................12 (12 ranks +0 abil mod)
Survivial……………..15 (12 ranks + 3 abil mod)
Spot..............................15 (12 ranks +3 abil mod)
Swim…………………..9 (2 ranks +3 abil mod +4)

FEATS
Blind-Fight (6th Lvl)
Dodge (3rd lvl)
Endurance (RGR Feat)
Improved Critical (Waraxe) (9th Lvl)
Manyshot (RGR Feat)
Point Blank Shot (1st Lvl)
Precise Shot (Fighter bonus)
Rapid Shot (RGR Feat)
Track (RGR Feat)

LANGUAGES
Common, TBD

1ST LVL SPELLS
2 Spells - 

2nd LVL SPELLS
1 Spell - 

GP: 510

Carrying
Ring of Protection +3
Ring of Sustenance
Handy haversack
Efficient Quiver
60 arrows
Wand of Light 
Cloak of Resistance +1
Brooch of Shielding 

Mithral Shirt
Longbow, composite (+3 Str bonus) (Holy-Seeker)
Waraxe, dwarven +2
Gloves of Dexterity +2


In Heward's Handy Haversack
silk rope 50’; waterskin; bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations, vial of anti venom, Holy water (flask), 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields).
Bonus Feat, 1st favored enemy - Drow, 2nd favored enemy - Giant, wild empathy, archery Combat Style, animal companion – Badger, Woodland Stride, Swift Tracker Evasion



DESCRIPTION
Donedal Narion is an ordinary looking male dwarf, past the age of majority. He is over 4ft tall with a stocky build.  He has short hair that is yellow and left to hang in a page boy haircut.  He has on standard brown cloak and a chain shirt.  He carries no shield, but has a well used Dwarven waraxe  and a longbow slung over his shoulder.  From forehead to chin line on the right side is a notable narrow, straight scar.  The scar is noticeable because there is no beard to cover it.

Personality: Donedal Narion is either a quiet reserved elf or a gregarious dwarf..  He is always willing to lend a hand.  His hatred for Drow has festered and he has developed a strong hatred toward them.  

BACKGROUND
Donedal Narion, was kidnapped by drow when he was a baby.  A group of elves came upon this Drow party and rescued the boy.  The elves raised him and taught him the ways of the woods and about Ehlonna.  Not knowing anything else he took to the Elven ways.  As he grew up it and the adopted son began to question his heritage, it was decided that he should look for his dwarven roots.  He eventually found them and spent time with the dwarfs.  However, he long for the trees of his childhood and went back to live in the outdoors.


RACIAL QUALITIES/CLASS ABILITIES [sblock]
+2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.  Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.  Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing. [/sblock]


----------



## wgreen (Jun 27, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Welcome you are!
> 
> 11, 13, 13, 14, 16, 17 = 42 points




Yep, those are the dice, all right.  Thanks 

I'll try to have the character done sometime tonight, or tomorrow at the latest.

-Will


----------



## wgreen (Jun 27, 2005)

AmorFati, if my character takes an Item Creation feat, can he start play with items he created?  How should this be handled?  Convert the XP to monetary cost, as per the DMG?  Start play at lower level to account for the XP hit?  Something else? 

Just curious.  I'm thinking of playing either a cleric or a sorcerer, and this will be important in the former case, if not the latter.

Thanks!

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Convert the XP to monetary cost, as per the DMG?




Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 28, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Not at all. This game is quickly turning into a munchkin fest. You can have my spot.




Hehehe... 

-



			
				wgreen said:
			
		

> Just curious. I'm thinking of playing either a cleric or a sorcerer, and this will be important in the former case, if not the latter.




It would be very interesting with a true cleric in the game, a great role-playing opportunity for my character, (Ur-Priests are quite anti-theical ). Besides, my character isn't very good for turning undead.


----------



## wgreen (Jun 28, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> It would be very interesting with a true cleric in the game, a great role-playing opportunity for my character, (Ur-Priests are quite anti-theical ). Besides, my character isn't very good for turning undead.




That was my thinking as well.  Unfortunately, so far I'm just an alternate.  The other thing is that I always seem to end up playing clerics -- I don't understand why people seem so turned off by them.  Unless it's just an artifact of the way they almost had to be played as "hit point batteries" in 2E.  Anyway, I don't mind playing clerics, but it does get old after a while.  We'll see though.  

-Will


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks good so far guys!

However, if Konnayaha doesn't log in the next day, one of the alts will get his spot_*.*_


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 28, 2005)

Name: Flar Laviits
Race: Sun elf
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Age: 97
Eye's: Blue
Hair: Blond
Skin: Tan
Height: 5’8"
Weight: 120 lbs.
Patron Deity: Corellon Larethian
XP: 45,000

Class: Swashbuckler 3/Fighter 2/Dervish 5

HD 10d10+10
HP: 110
Speed: 50ft
Initiative: +5 [Dex +5]

Str: 16 +2 enhancement
Dex: 20 +2 enhancement
Con: 12 
Int: 20 +2 enhancement
Wis: 12
Cha: 12

AC: 24 [+5 Dex, +2 ac bonus, +6 armor bonus, +1 dodge]

Fort: +10 [Base: 7, con +1, +2 resistance]
Ref: +13 [Base: 5, Dex +5, +1 grace, +2 resistance]
Will: +8 [Base: 5, Wis +1, +2 resistance]

Base Attack: +10/+5
Grapple: 13 [Bab +10, +3 Str]

Scimitar
+16/+11 18-20 x2
1d6+10

Scimitar
+16/+11 18-20 x2
1d6+10

Longbow
+16/+11
1d8+3

Skills
+20 Balance 13 + 5 + 2*
+8 Bluff 7 + 1
+8 Climb 7 + 1
+14 Diplomacy 9 + 1 + 2* + 2*
+18 Escape artist 13 + 5
+5 Handle animal 4 + 1
+12 Jump 7 + 3 + 2*
+14 Listen 13 + 1
+14 Perform 13 + 1
+15 Ride 7 + 5 + 2*
+10 Sense motive 9 + 1
+20 Tumble 13 + 5 + 2*
*_synergy bonus_

Feats
Combat expertise
Dodge
Mobility
Weapon focus scimitar
Two weapon fighting
Improved two weapon fighting

Swashbuckler
Weapon finesse
Grace +1
Insightful strike

Dervish
Dervish dance 3/day, +3 hit and damage
Movement mastery
Slashing blades
Fast movement +10 ft
Spring attack
Dance of death
AC bonus +2

Equipment
+2 scimitar
+2 scimitar
MW Longbow (+3 strength)
+2 mithral shirt
Boots of striding and speed
Gloves of dexterity +2
Headband of intellect +2
Belt of ogre strength +2
Cloak of resistance +2
Light warhorse
Bit and bridle
Riding saddle
Saddlebags
Waterskin
Bedroll
Backpack
Iron pot
Trial rations
Feed
Platinum: 135
Gold: 9
Silver: 5

*Appearance*
Flar stands at about 5'8" with a slight yet powerful build. He has piercing ice blue eyes, blond hair, and a golden brown complexion. He is almost always seen in battle gear, wearing a silk vest over his gleaming mithral shirt and two scimitars at his hips.

*Personality*
Extremely competitive and determined, Flar is always seeking new ways to improve his prowess with a blade. He usually speaks his mind and does so with confidence.

*Background*
Ever since his earliest memories, Flar has been trained to be a weapons master. After he was deemed able for battle, he spent a few years patrolling the Dales, fighting orcs, goblins, and the occasional troll. He soon grew tired of such simple enemies and set out adventuring. After a few years he returned, wealthy and experienced, impressing his former mentors. His skill in battle was unrivaled by others of his age. Now Flar’s village has sent him in response to Lord Randal Morns request for help to stop the vile drow.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 29, 2005)

Cade Thorngage is an athletic-looking strongheart halfling with black hair, grey eyes, and deeply tanned skin. He is often seen riding his worg Fang, and is known to travel often into dangerous territory. 

Cade is a serious little halfling. He has trained in scouting, acrobatics, wizardry, mounted combat, armored spellcasting, and even dragonslaying, though he's only faced a few very small dragons. Recently he defeated and drove off a tribe of marauding goblins. Defeating the enemy leaders, Cade captured their worg mounts. After talking with the worgs in common and goblin, Cade formed a bond with the alpha worg, a beast named Fang. The two formed a pact and became blood-brothers, halfing and worg.

When travelling in more uncivilized lands, Cade often disguises himself as a goblin worg rider.

* * *

*Cade Thorngage*
rogue 2/wizard 3/fighter 2/spellsword 1/dragonslayer 1/eldritch knight 1
strongheart halfling
small humanoid (halfling)
al: n

region: the western heartlands
height: 3'-0" tall
weight: 30 lbs.

Str 18 (17, -2 racial, +1 level, +2 enhancement)
Dex 16 (14, +2 racial)
Con 16 (14, +2 enhancement)
Int 18 (17, +1 level)
Wis 12 (12)
Cha 11 (11)

hd: 2d6 + 3d4 + 2d10 + 1d8 + 1d10 + 1d6 + 30
hp: 98
init: +3
spd: 20 ft.
ac: 21 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +5 armor, +2 shield), touch 14, flat-footed 18

bab: +8
grapple: +8
attack: +16 (1d6+9, +3 lance)

space/reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
special attacks: sneak attack +1d6
special qualities: evasion, light fortification
saves: fort +15, ref +8, will +13

languages: common, halfling, chondathan, dwarven, gnome, goblin

feats: dodge, improved familiar, iron will, mounted combat, power attack, practiced spellcaster, ride-by attack, spirited charge

skills: 
appraise +9 [1 rank, +4 Int, +2 magnifying glass, +2 scale]
balance +10 [5 ranks, +2 tumble, +3 Dex]
bluff +5 [5 ranks]
concentration +8 [5 ranks, +3 Con]
decipher script +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
diplomacy +2 [0 ranks, +2 bluff]
disable device +10 [4 ranks, +4 Int, +2 tools]
disguise +4 [0 ranks, +2 bluff, +2 kit]
escape artist +10 [7 ranks, +3 Dex]
hide +13 [6 ranks, +4 size, +3 Dex]
intimidate +2 [0 ranks, +2 bluff]
jump +7 [5 ranks, +2 tumble, +4 Str, -4 speed]
knowledge-arcana +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
listen +8 [5 ranks, +2 alertness, +1 Wis]
move silently +9 [6 ranks, +3 Dex]
open lock +5 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 tools]
ride +15 [12 ranks, +3 Dex]
search +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
sleight of hand +5 [0 ranks, +2 bluff, +3 Dex]
spellcraft +16 [10 ranks, +2 knowledge-arcana, +4 Int]
spot +8 [5 ranks, +2 alertness, +1 Wis]
survival +3 [0 ranks, +2 search, +2 Wis]
swim +6 [2 ranks, +4 Str]
tumble +15 [10 ranks, +2 jump, +3 Dex]
use magic device +2 [0 ranks, +2 decipher script]
use rope +5 [0 ranks, +2 escape artist, +3 Dex]

spells prepared (4/4/3/2, caster level 9, dc 14 + spell level):
3 - displacement, fly
2 - darkvision, invisibility, spider climb
1 - expeditious retreat, true strike x3
0 - acid splash, detect magic, prestidigitation, read magic

spellbook:
3 - displacement, fly
2 - darkvision, invisibility, listening lorecall, spider climb
1 - comprehend languages, detect undead, expeditious retreat, hold portal, identify, magic aura, protection from evil, true strike
0 - all

possessions (acp -0, asf 0%) (50,000 gp start):
+1 light fortification mithral chain shirt [5100 gp, 6.25 lb, acp -0, asf 10%]
+1 mithral buckler [2015 gp, 1.25 lb, acp -0, asf 0%]
armor spikes [+50 gp, +5 lb]
hat of disguise [1800 gp, - lb]
belt of strength +2 [4000 gp, 0.5 lb]
bracers of health +2 [4000 gp, 0 lb]
ring of protection +1 [2000 gp, - lb]
adventurer's outfit [- gp, - lb]
spell component pouch [5 gp, 1 lb]
heward's handy haversack [2,000 gp, 2.5 lb]
- pearl of power I
- scroll of comprehend languages [15 gp]
- scroll of detect undead [15 gp]
- scroll of hold portal [15 gp]
- scroll of listening lorecall [90 gp]
- scroll of protection from evil [15 gp]
- bedroll [1 sp, 5 lb]
- flint and steel [1 gp, - lb]
- rations [5 sp, 1 lb]
- sack [1 sp, 0.5 lb]
- torch [1 cp, 1 lb] x10
- waterskin [1 gp, 4 lb]
- acid [10 gp, 1 lb]
- alchemist's fire [20 gp, 1 lb]
- everburning torch [110 gp, 1 lb]
- holy water [25 gp, 1 lb]
- smokestick [20 gp, 0.5 lb]
- sunrod [2 gp, 1 lb] x5
- tanglefoot bag [50 gp, 4 lb]
- thunderstone [30 gp, 1 lb]
- tindertwig [1 gp, - lb] x10
- disguise kit [50 gp, 8 lb]
- hourglass [25 gp, 1 lb]
- magnifying glass [100 gp, - lb]
- masterwork thieves' tools [100 gp, 1 lb]
- merchant's scale [2 gp, 1 lb]
- spellbook [- gp, 3 lb]
- 52 gp, 2 sp, 0 cp [1 lb]
quiver of ehlonna [1800 gp, 1 lb]
- javelin [2 gp, 1 lb] x18 
- +3 lance [18310 gp, 5 lb]
- shortbow [- gp, 1.5 lb]
- longsword [15 gp, 2 lb]
weight: 17.5 lb (57/115/173)

* * *

*Fang*
worg
improved familiar
medium magical beast
al: n

height: 3'-0" tall at shoulder
length: 5'-0"
weight: 300 lbs.

hd: 10
hp: 49
init: +2
spd: 50 ft
ac: 21 (+2 Dex, +5 armor, +4 natural armor), touch 12, flat-footed 19

bab: +8
grapple: +11
attack: +11 (1d6+4, bite)
space/reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
special attacks: trip (+3 racial)
special qualities: darkvision, deliver touch spells, empathic link, improved evasion, light fortification, low-light vision, scent, share spells
saves: fort +14, ref +7, will +12

languages: worg, common, goblin

abilities: Str 17, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 10

feats: alertness, track

skills
appraise -1 [1 rank, -2 Int]
balance +9 [5 ranks, +2 tumble, +2 Dex]
bluff +5 [5 ranks]
concentration +7 [5 ranks, +2 Con]
decipher script +2 [4 ranks, -2 Int]
diplomacy +2 [0 ranks, +2 bluff]
disable device +2 [4 ranks, -2 Int]
disguise +2 [0 ranks, +2 bluff]
escape artist +9 [7 ranks, +2 Dex]
hide +10 [6 ranks, +2 racial, +2 Dex]
intimidate +2 [0 ranks, +2 bluff]
jump +18 [5 ranks, +2 tumble, +3 Str, +8 speed]
knowledge-arcana +3 [5 ranks, -2 Int]
listen +10 [5 ranks, +1 racial, +2 alertness, +2 Wis]
move silently +9 [6 ranks, +1 racial, +2 Dex]
ride +14 [12 ranks, +2 Dex]
search +3 [5 ranks, -2 Int]
sleight of hand +4 [0 ranks, +2 bluff, +2 Dex]
spellcraft +10 [10 ranks, +2 knowledge-arcana, -2 Int]
spot +10 [5 ranks, +1 racial, +2 alertness, +2 Wis]
survival +4 [0 ranks, +2 search, +2 Wis]
swim +5 [2 ranks, +3 Str]
tumble +14 [10 ranks, +2 jump, +2 Dex]
use magic device +2 [0 ranks, +2 decipher script]
use rope +4 [0 ranks, +2 escape artist, +2 Dex]

possessions:
+1 light fortification mithral chain shirt [5100 gp, 12.5 lb, acp -0, asf 10%]
saddle [10 gp, 12.5 lb]
heward's handy haversack (saddlebags) [2,000 gp, 5 lb]
weight: 30 lb (+30 cade, +17.5 gear = 77.5 lbs with rider) (129/260/390)


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, Konnayaha havn't been online since last post on this thread, 3 days ago. Tyreus, consider yourself in! *grins*

As for Unleashed, you've been online, but not posting. Are you still in?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

Slient space,  

FYI, I am under the  belief that trained skills must have at least one rank to be usable.  Unless you put a rank in open locks, your lock pick set is useless.  Same with use magic items and with out 5 ranks in decipher script, you can not use a +2 circumstance bonus.  I am not sure if you have more errors in your skill mix, this I noticed at a glance.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 29, 2005)

Rkhet:
What you write up under Modified stats in your sheet is in Polyformed form, right?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh, and I will be using the Fractional Base Bonuses from Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 29, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> As for Unleashed, you've been online, but not posting. Are you still in?




Still here, I was just finishing my character, and here he is.   

*Colmarr Blackrock*
*Male Svirfneblin Rogue 6/Fighter 1*
*Experience Points (required):* 45,000 (55,000 for 11th level)
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Deity:* Callarduarn Smoothhands
*Height:* 3' 4''
*Weight:* 44 lbs
*Skin:* Grey
*Hair:* Bald
*Eyes:* Grey-Black
*Age:* 29

*Strength* 12 (+1) [14 base, -2 racial]
*Dexterity* 22 (+6) [16 base, +2 racial, +4 enhancement]
*Constitution* 16 (+3) [15 base, +1 level (4)]
*Intelligence* 14 (+2) [14 base]
*Wisdom* 18 (+4) [15 base, +2 racial, +1 level (8)]
*Charisma* 10 (+0) [14 base, -4 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities*
Small size; Base speed 20 feet; Weapon Familiarity (gnome hooked hammer); Stonecunning; Darkvision 120 feet and low-light vision; +2 racial bonus on all saving throws; +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids; +4 dodge bonus to AC against all creatures; Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day -- blindness/deafness (DC 16), blur, disguise self; Nondetection (Su): as the spell (DC 22); +2 racial bonus to Craft (alchemy), Listen checks; +2 racial bonus to Hide checks, which improves to +4 underground; Sneak Attack +3d6; Trapfinding; Evasion; Trap Sense +2; Uncanny Dodge

*Armour Class:* 31 (10 base, +1 size, +6 Dex, +7 armour, +3 shield, +4 dodge) [touch 21, flat-footed 21]
*Armour Check Penalty:* 0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 10% (n/a)
*Spell Resistance:* 18
*Hit Dice:* 6d6+1d10+21
*Hit Points:* 67
*Initiative:* +6 (+6 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 feet

*Saves*
Fortitude +9 [4 base, +3 Con, +2 racial]
Reflex +13 [5 base, +6 Dex, +2 racial]
Will +8 [2 base, +4 Wis, +2 racial]

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +5/+2

*Weapons*
+12 melee [1d3+2; 20/x4; piercing; +1 small light pick]
+12 melee [1d3+1; 18-20/x2; slashing; mw small kukri]
+12 melee [1d4+1; 20/x2; bludgeoning; mw small light mace]

+10 melee [1d3+2; 20/x4; piercing; +1 small light pick] and +9 melee [1d3; 18-20/x2; slashing; mw small kukri]
+10 melee [1d3+2; 20/x4; piercing; +1 small light pick] and +9 melee [1d4; 20/x2; bludgeoning; mw small light mace]

+12 ranged [1d6+1; 20/x3; 110 feet; piercing; mw small mighty composite longbow (+1 Str)]

*Skills (94 points [90 rogue, 4 fighter]; max ranks 10)*
Appraise +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Climb +10 [9 ranks, +1 Str]
Disable Device +17 [9 ranks, +6 Dex, +2 competence]
Escape Artist +17 [5 ranks, +6 Dex, +6 competence]
Hide +21 or +23 (underground) [9 ranks, +4 size, +6 Dex, +2 racial (+4 underground)]
Jump +10 [4 ranks, +1 Str, +5 competence]
Listen +15 [9 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 racial]
Move Silently +15 [9 ranks, +6 Dex]
Open Lock +19 [9 ranks, +6 Dex, +4 competence]
Profession (miner) +6 [2 ranks, +4 Wis]
Search +15 or +17 (stonework) [9 ranks, +6 Dex, +2 stonecunning]
Spot +13 [9 ranks, +4 Wis]
Tumble +15 [9 ranks, +6 Dex]

*Feats*
Two-Weapon Fighting [1st level]
Weapon Finesse [3rd level]
Improved Buckler Defense [1st level Fighter]
Tactile Trapsmith [6th level]

*Languages*
Undercommon, Gnomish, Common, Dwarven, Terran

*Equipment*
+1 Small Light Pick [1.5 lb] (2,304 gp)
Masterwork Small Light Mace [2 lb] (305 gp)
Masterwork Small Kukri [0.5 lb] (308 gp)
Masterwork Small Mighty Composite Longbow (+1 Str) [1.5 lb] (500 gp)
20 Small Arrows [1.5 lb] (1 gp)
+3 Small Mithral Chain Shirt [5 lb] (10,100 gp)
+2 Small Mithral Buckler [1.25 lb] (5,015 gp)
Boots of Striding and Springing [0.5 lb] (5,500 gp)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 [0 lb] (16,000 gp)
Ring of Sustenance [0 lb] (2,500 gp)
Vest of Escape [0 lb] (5,200 gp)
Explorer’s Outfit

Heward’s Handy Haversack [5 lb] (2,000 gp)
-- Bedroll [1.25 lb] (1 sp)
-- Masterwork Thieves’ Tools [2 lb] (100 gp)
-- Money, wrapped in an old cloth (50 gp) [1 lb]
-- Rations, Trail (10 days) [5 lb] (5 gp)
-- Waterskin (2) [2 lb] (2 gp)
-- Total weight carried in havesack [11.25 lb of 120 lb]

Pouch, Belt [0.125 lb] (1 gp)
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb] (1 gp)
-- Money (7 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp) [0.46 lb]
-- Potion of Cure Light Wounds (2) {marked as such in gnomish} [0 lb] (100 gp)
-- Whetstone [1 lb] (2 cp)
-- Total weight carried in pouch [1.46 lb]

*Weight Carried:* 20.21 lb

*Carrying Capacity [12 Strength]*
*Light:* 32.25 lb. or less; *Medium:* 32.26-64.5 lb.; *Heavy:* 64.51-97.5 lb.;
*Lift (over head):* 97.5 lb.; *Lift (off ground):* 195 lb.; *Drag:* 487.5 lb.

*Money*
57 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp

*Appearance*
Colmarr is a wiry gnome with hairless grey stonelike skin, and deeply set grey-black eyes. His clothing looks well used, but appears to be in good repair, and is coloured is various shades of grey similar to his own skin. When he isn’t moving he almost seems to just blend into the surrounding rock, and you often forget he’s even there.

When combat ready he carries a pick in his right hand, a kukri in his left hand, and a mithral buckler on his left arm. At his belt he carries a mace and quiver, while on his back he carries a longbow.

*Personality*
Colmarr is a stoic individual, who never seems to laugh or even smile. He is cool and wary around well-nigh everyone, and is a gnome of few words. Some would describe him as aloof, unsociable, or withdrawn, but that is far from the truth when he is among his own kind or those he implicitly trusts.

*Background*
Raised deep in the underdark among his own people Colmarr learned early in life to mine and identify the precious gems his race favours. Leaving the city one day to avoid further dull chores he was soon in serious trouble, beset by one of the underdarks many denizens. He tried to flee, but was quickly caught and soon imprisoned in a cage. Thinking his life was to soon end as food for a monster, he prayed to Callarduarn Smoothhands that if he got out of this he would work hard and never shirk his duties again. Callarduarn must have heard, because shortly thereafter his uncle Glim arrived and without alerting the monster released the young Colmarr and guided him home. Seeing this as a sign, he asked his uncle to teach him the skills that enabled his rescue so that he might fulfill his vow. After hearing the vow he readily agreed, and Colmarr was soon his apprentice. Several years and many hard lessons later his uncle and master considered him ready leave the city alone and explore the tunnels and caverns he had been so eager to see before.

Colmarr has explored the underdark for several years, and has not been home in a very long while. Finding an exit to the surface about a month ago he decided to explore the surface world for a while, perhaps he could find some surface dwelling cousins he could spend a little time with. While hunting for some sign of surface gnomes he heard of the plight suffered by the dwellers of Daggerdale and decided it was his duty to help these people as once he had been helped himself.


----------



## wgreen (Jun 29, 2005)

*Will's character!*

Here’s what I’ve got so far for my character. I’ll fill in more details soon, hopefully. Man, high-level characters can take a long time to stat out! 

     Information on the character’s deity, Brandobaris, can be found both below and at: http://www.wizards.com/rpga/downloads/LG_Deities_v1-3.zip 



*Kemble Willowbrook
Halfling Rogue 1 / Cleric 9 of Brandobaris
Small Humanoid (Halfling)* 

*Hit Dice:*  1d6+9d8+20 (98 hp)
*Initiative:*  +3 (Dex)
*Speed:  *20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:  *21 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +7 _mithral chainmail +2_), touch 14, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack:  *+6/+1
*Grapple:  *+6
*Attack:  *_+1_ _short sword _+13 (+6 BAB, +4 Str, +1 size, +1 Weapon Focus, +1 enhancement) melee (1d4+5/19-20) or sling with masterwork bullet +12 (+6 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 size, +1 racial, +1 enhancement) ranged (1d3+4)
*Full Attack:  *_+1_ _short sword _+11/+6 (+6/+1 BAB, +4 Str, +1 size, +1 Weapon Focus, +1 enhancement, -2 Two-Weapon Fighting) melee (1d4+5/19-20) and _+1_ _short sword _+11 (+6 BAB, +4 Str, +1 size, +1 Weapon Focus, +1 enhancement, -2 Two-Weapon Fighting) melee (1d4+5/19-20), or sling with masterwork bullet +12/+7 (+6/+1 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 size, +1 racial, +1 enhancement) ranged (1d3+4)
*Space/Reach:  *5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:  *Halfling traits, sneak attack +1d6, spells, turn undead
*Special Qualities:  *Halfling traits, trapfinding, good fortune 1/day (Luck Domain), freedom of movement 9 rounds/day (Travel Domain)
*Saves:  *Fort +9 (+6 base, +2 Con, +1 racial), Ref +9 (+5 base, +3 Dex, +1 racial), Will +13 (+6 base, +6 Wis, +1 racial)
*Abilities:  *Str 18 (14 base, +4 _belt of giant strength +4_), Dex 17 (15 base, +2 _gloves of dexterity +2_), Con 14, Int 11, Wis 23 (17 base, +2 level increases, +4 _periapt of wisdom +4_), Cha 15 (13 base, +2 _cloak of charisma +2_)
*Skills:  *Appraise +4 (4 ranks), Climb +10 (4 ranks, +4 Str, +2 racial), Concentration +11 (9 ranks, +2 Con), Escape Artist +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex), Heal +15 (9 ranks, +6 Wis), Hide +11 (4 ranks, +3 Dex, +4 size), Jump +10 (4 ranks, +4 Str, +2 racial), Listen +12 (4 ranks, +6 Wis, +2 racial), Move Silently +9 (4 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 racial), Spot +10 (4 ranks, +6 Wis)
*Languages:  *Common, Halfling
*Feats:  *Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Weapon Focus (shortsword), Two-Weapon Fighting
*Alignment:  *Chaotic neutral
*Domains:* Luck, Travel
*Spells prepared (6/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1):* 0 – _create water, detect magic_ x2, _light _x2, _read magic_; 1st – _bless, command, divine favor, magic stone, obscuring mist, shield of faith, longstrider_ (D); 2nd – _augury, bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, enthrall, hold person, resist energy, locate object_ (D); 3rd – _daylight, dispel magic, prayer, searing light, fly_ (D); 4th – _air walk, divination, sending, dimension door_ (D); 5th – _raise dead, spell resistance, teleport_ (D).
*Possessions: *_Periapt of wisdom +4_ (16000*0.7=11200 gp), _gloves of dexterity +2_ (4000*0.7=2800 gp), _belt of giant strength +4_ (16000*0.7=11200 gp), _cloak of charisma +2 _(4000*0.7=2800 gp), _mithril chainmail +2_ (8300*0.7=5810 gp), twin _short swords +2_ (8310*0.7*2=11634 gp), sling (0 gp) with 20 masterwork bullets (120 gp, 2 sp), backpack (2 gp), bedroll (1 sp), 1 piece of chalk (1 cp), flask (empty) (3 cp), flint and steel (1 gp), grappling hook (1 gp), oil (1-pint flask) (1 sp), three belt pouches (1*3=3 gp), three days’ trail rations (0.5*3=1 gp, 5 sp), silk rope (50 ft.) (10 gp), sack (empty) (1 sp), signet ring (bearing the symbol of a halfling footprint) (5 gp), waterskin (1 gp), two flasks of acid (20*2=40 gp), flask of alchemist's fire (20 gp), 2 flasks of holy water (25*2=50 gp), smokestick (20 gp), three sunrods (2*3=6 gp), tanglefoot bag (50 gp), thunderstone (30 gp), three tindertwigs (1*3=3 gp), climber's kit (80 gp), silver holy symbol of Brandobaris (halfling footprint) (25 gp), explorer's outfit (0 gp), two _wands of cure light wounds _(750*2=1500 gp), two _potions of bear's endurance_ (300*2=600 gp), two _potions of invisibility_ (300*2=600 gp), _potion of spider climb_ (300 gp), _oil of bless weapon_ (100 gp), _potion of barkskin +2_ (300 gp), _potion of blur_ (300 gp).  Also has a pony (30 gp), Lucky, equipped with a riding saddle (10 gp).  33 pp, 16 gp, 9 sp, 6 cp.
*

Personality*

 Kemble is the consummate thrill seeker. Many call him fearless, as he is known to rush into danger without hesitation; many others call him foolish, for much the same reason. The truth is, however, that Kemble knows exactly how dangerous his lifestyle is, and when he leaps a great chasm or charges into battle with a giant, he is perfectly aware of the risk he is taking. Rather than avoid danger, he trusts in Brandobaris to see him through, and trusts in him to decide when it’s Kemble’s time to join him.

 The halfling exhibits the same fierce curiosity shared by most of his race, and this often gets him into trouble, much to his delight. He has a strong individualistic streak, and hates when others try to tell him what to do. Kemble considers himself an honorable man; he usually keeps his word, and often adventures to help those in need. His reasons for doing so, however, have little to do with altruism, though he’d certainly feel sorry for those less fortunate than himself; rather, he thoroughly enjoys playing the role of the knight in shining armor, and adores the excitement it brings.




*Brandobaris (m)*
Lesser Deity of Stealth, Thieves, Adventuring
Worshippers:  Halflings
Holy Symbol:  Halfling’s footprint
Alignment:  N
Domains:  Luck, Travel, Trickery
Prestige Domain(s):  Celerity, Summoning
Weapon(s):  Small short sword (m), dagger
_Weapon of the Deity_ spell:  _+1 defending small short sword_ 

   (From _Living Greyhawk: Official Listing of Deities for Use in the Campaign_, Version 1.3, Sept. 5, 2003)


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 29, 2005)

I've started to look over the characters. Looks good, I like what I've seen so far! There are a few minor things, though...

Rkhet: 
What book is Spellcasting Prodigy from?
You seem to have used "only" 39 of your 48 skill points. Also, you cannot take a rank in Use Magic Device, none of your classes has it as a class-skill.

Tyreus: 
I can't seem to understand where you've got your stats from. I rolled 12, 12, 14, 15, 15, 16.  You have 12, 12, 12, 16, 20, 20. Sun Elves only got +1 int and -1 con. You also got three +2 items, and 2 level increases... but I still can't figure out HOW you got two 20s. 

Ranger Rick:
You list in your saves +4 resistance bonus, but you only got a +1 resistance item in your equipment list.
You also seem to have used 88 of your _74 _skill points


----------



## wgreen (Jun 29, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I've started to look over the characters. Looks good, I like what I've seen so far! There are a few minor things, though...
> 
> Rkhet:
> What book is Spellcasting Prodigy from?
> You seem to have used "only" 39 of your 48 skill points. Also, you cannot take a rank in Use Magic Device, none of your classes has it as a class-skill.




I don't know about the other stuff, but you don't need to have UMD as a class skill to take a rank in it -- it just costs two skill points instead of one.  (We are using 3.5, right?  3.5 did away with the "class-exclusivity" of skills from 3.0, like UMD and Decipher Script, opening them up to anyone who wanted to spend the skill points on them.

-Will


----------



## silentspace (Jun 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Slient space,
> 
> FYI, I am under the  belief that trained skills must have at least one rank to be usable.  Unless you put a rank in open locks, your lock pick set is useless.  Same with use magic items and with out 5 ranks in decipher script, you can not use a +2 circumstance bonus.  I am not sure if you have more errors in your skill mix, this I noticed at a glance.




thanks, my bad. i was changing skills around - i'll fix it soon

not that he'll ever use either of those skills, with such a low mod, but still


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 29, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> I don't know about the other stuff, but you don't need to have UMD as a class skill to take a rank in it -- it just costs two skill points instead of one. (We are using 3.5, right? 3.5 did away with the "class-exclusivity" of skills from 3.0, like UMD and Decipher Script, opening them up to anyone who wanted to spend the skill points on them.
> 
> -Will




*shakes head* Yeah, you're right. I'll blame it on the... umm.... long summer nights? or something


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Ranger Rick:
> You list in your saves +4 resistance bonus, but you only got a +1 resistance item in your equipment list.
> You also seem to have used 88 of your _74 _skill points





Sorry, major brain cramp on the skill points.  As for the other +3 I have a ring of protection +3.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Sorry, major brain cramp on the skill points. As for the other +3 I have a ring of protection +3.




So, in effect, the ring is a ring of +3 ac and +3 saves? ok


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> So, in effect, the ring is a ring of +3 ac and +3 saves? ok




That was how it has always been unless 3.5 changed it.  Did I miss the memo?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> That was how it has always been unless 3.5 changed it. Did I miss the memo?




DMG, page 232, near bottom, first column.

Protection: This ring offers continual magical protection in the form of a deflection bonus of +1 to +5 to AC.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> DMG, page 232, near bottom, first column.
> 
> Protection: This ring offers continual magical protection in the form of a deflection bonus of +1 to +5 to AC.




Not having that book, I missed it.  Let me see about replacing it than.  

Edit, I will drop my saving throws and leavethe equipment as is.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 30, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Ok, Konnayaha havn't been online since last post on this thread, 3 days ago. Tyreus, consider yourself in! *grins*




Great!

I thought the sun elf gets –2 str, +2 dex, -2 con +2 int. Here’s the breakdown for his stats.

Str: 16 (15 base + 1 level – 2 race + 2 belt)
Dex: 20 (15 base +1 level +2 race +2 gloves)
Con: 12 (14 base –2 race)
Int: 20 (16 base + 2 race +2 headband)
Wis: 12
Cha: 12


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 30, 2005)

The modified stats are under polymorph, yes.

Spellcasting Prodigy is from one of the FR books.  +2 to primary spellcasting attribute, for the purpose of spellcasting only.  Can only be taken at first level.

I seem to have made some mistakes in the skills part.  I'll fix it in a bit.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 30, 2005)

Tyreus:
What book are you using for the Sun Elf stats? In the FR books, they're listed as +1 int, -1con.

Rkhet:
Ah, ok!


I'm in the process of looking over all the characters, will probably be ready to start the game sometime tomorrow or satursday!


----------



## unleashed (Jun 30, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Tyreus:
> What book are you using for the Sun Elf stats? In the FR books, they're listed as +1 int, -1 con.




AmorFati I can only assume you're referring to 2nd edition books for that, as the 3rd Edition standard for racial ability modifiers is always supposed to be in multiples of 2. The Sun Elf is listed in the 3rd Edition FRCS as +2 Int, -2 Con (which would be a direct translation).

I'd assume Tyreus is using the Gray Elf ability modifiers from the 3.5 MM which add +2 Int, -2 Str to the +2 Dex, -2 Con the High Elf receives (you'll note they specifically call out the Aquatic Elf and Wild Elf to replace the High Elf ability modifiers, but not the others).


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 30, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> AmorFati I can only assume you're referring to 2nd edition books for that, as the 3rd Edition standard for racial ability modifiers is always supposed to be in multiples of 2. The Sun Elf is listed in the 3rd Edition FRCS as +2 Int, -2 Con (which would be a direct translation).
> 
> I'd assume Tyreus is using the Gray Elf ability modifiers from the 3.5 MM which add +2 Int, -2 Str to the +2 Dex, -2 Con the High Elf receives (you'll note they specifically call out the Aquatic Elf and Wild Elf to replace the High Elf ability modifiers, but not the others).




Well, I only have the FR books as pdf, seems I have 2nd edition then, heh 

Anyway, if that is what he is doing, no problem. Just curious to where he found it, 'cause I coulnd't find the Sun Elves in any of my book, except the FR book..


----------



## gabrion (Jun 30, 2005)

It looks like your game is full, but I've been wanting to play the Spider Queen for some time, so if space opens up I'd love to give it a go.  I can play anything, so I'll just keep an eye out in case people can't stick with it for some reason.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 30, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> It looks like your game is full, but I've been wanting to play the Spider Queen for some time, so if space opens up I'd love to give it a go. I can play anything, so I'll just keep an eye out in case people can't stick with it for some reason.




Sounds good, you'll my 2nd alt then. Welcome!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

FYI.

Due to the holiday I will be offline tonight and not back till Tuesday.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 30, 2005)

I was using the MM. Are grey elves and sun elves the same? If not then that was my mistake to begin with.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 30, 2005)

Just to let you know, Flar is a male. You have him as female in the rogues gallery.


----------



## wgreen (Jun 30, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I was using the MM. Are grey elves and sun elves the same? If not then that was my mistake to begin with.




There aren't any "sun elves" in the MM.  

-Will


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

I never heard of sun elfs.  I figured it was one of the non core books that are floating around.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 30, 2005)

I think it's just another name for grey elves. Isn't moon elves another name for high elves?


----------



## wgreen (Jun 30, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I think it's just another name for grey elves. Isn't moon elves another name for high elves?




I'm not sure, but I think that may be Forgotten Realms-specific.

-Will


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes it is, I'm so used to Forgotten Realms that I didn't specify. I read the novels, so I know quite a bit about the setting.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 1, 2005)

Still looking over characters; looking good so far!


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 2, 2005)

ehm... might have to bow out of this one.  sorry.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 2, 2005)

AmorFati, you do realise it would be easier to let everyone post their own character in the Rogues gallery as they could then edit them when required.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 2, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Sounds good, you'll my 2nd alt then. Welcome!




Great!  Not to jump the gun, but would you mind rolling a set of stats for me just in case?  That way if I do end up playing I can have something put together so that it won't hold people up.  Thanks.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok, Rkhet is out, That means that Wgreen will take his place. However, he will take the slot as Primary Cleric.

Now, we got 2 semi-arcane focused characters, I'm not sure if that's enough though. We'll try!

Unleashed: Yes, you are going to do that; I just posted Colmarr to show what format I like your characters to be posted at. Sorry for the confusion. 


Gabrion: You're my first Alt then. Stats: 8, 14, 15, 16, 16, 16


----------



## unleashed (Jul 2, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Unleashed: Yes, you are going to do that; I just posted Colmarr to show what format I like your characters to be posted at. Sorry for the confusion.




No problem. Sadly, I'm going to have to drop out too. At least you have a replacement, well timed entrance gabrion.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem. Sadly, I'm going to have to drop out too. At least you have a replacement, well timed entrance gabrion.





Aww, too bad 


Well, seems you're in Gabrion. Would you like to fill out the Rogue slot?


----------



## gabrion (Jul 2, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Aww, too bad
> 
> 
> Well, seems you're in Gabrion. Would you like to fill out the Rogue slot?




I was going to play a rogue in another game I'm in, but that role has changed to Bard so I think rogue would be fun here.  I asked the other DM the same thing, but do you allow changelings in this game since they are decendents of humans and dopplegangers?  

I will probably play a Rogue 3/Ranger 2/Chameleon 5 if that is ok with you.

Edti: I also forgot to ask, do you allow any bumping around of stats?  IE could I drop one of them by two points to raise another one by one point?  Thanks.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I was going to play a rogue in another game I'm in, but that role has changed to Bard so I think rogue would be fun here. I asked the other DM the same thing, but do you allow changelings in this game since they are decendents of humans and dopplegangers?
> 
> I will probably play a Rogue 3/Ranger 2/Chameleon 5 if that is ok with you.
> 
> Edti: I also forgot to ask, do you allow any bumping around of stats? IE could I drop one of them by two points to raise another one by one point? Thanks.




Changeling is OK.
What is the Chameleon?
And no sorry, no bumping around stats.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 2, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Changeling is OK.
> What is the Chameleon?
> And no sorry, no bumping around stats.




The Chameleon is from Races of Destiny.  It's a fun class that can change what it is good at from day to day.  A kind of Jack of all Trades that isn't as good as a specialist in any of the fields.  If you don't have the book I can just avoid it altogether though.  If you don't want Chameleon then maybe something like Rogue 3/Ranger 2/War Shaper 4/Shadowdancer 1 would be ok?

No problem on the stat bumps...things look pretty good to begin with.

As a side note, I will be leaving soon and won't be back on till Tuesday, so I hope that wont cause a big problem.  I will definately be putting together a character as soon as I can though.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

For those of you with complete characters, please post it over at the Rogues Gallery, in the format I used on the Example Character.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> The Chameleon is from Races of Destiny. It's a fun class that can change what it is good at from day to day. A kind of Jack of all Trades that isn't as good as a specialist in any of the fields. If you don't have the book I can just avoid it altogether though. If you don't want Chameleon then maybe something like Rogue 3/Ranger 2/War Shaper 4/Shadowdancer 1 would be ok?
> 
> No problem on the stat bumps...things look pretty good to begin with.
> 
> As a side note, I will be leaving soon and won't be back on till Tuesday, so I hope that wont cause a big problem. I will definately be putting together a character as soon as I can though.





Sorry, I don't have any of the Races books, yet.
WarShaper/Shadowdancer sounds fun though!

No problem with you being away till Thuesday, you're not the only one. I'll start the game when you guys are back!


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 4, 2005)

I just got back from camping, I'll post Flar in the rogues gallery.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 4, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I just got back from camping, I'll post Flar in the rogues gallery.





Great! We're getting there, and can soon start playing


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, Ranger Rick, Tyreus, Silentspace and Wgreen are ready to go.

Gabrion, how are you getting along?
Nepthys; You're almost ready as well, but you need to post your character in the proper format please.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

Put mine in the proper format.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> OK, Ranger Rick, Tyreus, Silentspace and Wgreen are ready to go.
> 
> Gabrion, how are you getting along?
> Nepthys; You're almost ready as well, but you need to post your character in the proper format please.




I'm trying to finish as quick as I can, and I hope to post most of my info a little later tonight.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

woot!


----------



## gabrion (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry I'm lagging a little on the character creation, but I had one more question.  My original idea was to play a Chameleon, but you said you don't have Races of Destiny so that was not allowed.  I just remembered that you can find the Chameleon here.  Since it is online, would you allow the class?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm lagging a little on the character creation, but I had one more question.  My original idea was to play a Chameleon, but you said you don't have Races of Destiny so that was not allowed.  I just remembered that you can find the Chameleon here.  Since it is online, would you allow the class?





Yup, Chameleon is fine


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

*In the works...*

I think he is mostly done now, other than the backstory/personality/apperance, but those are all floating in the back of my head and will go on paper soon.  Things you might want to check are the custom items at the end.  I didn't know if you were allowing custom items, so let me know.

____________________________
*Chance
Male Human Ninja 2/Ranger 2/Cleric 1/Chameleon 5*

*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Blue
*Height:* 5’8”
*Weight:* 175 lbs
*Age:* 28
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Size:* Medium
*Type:* Humanoid
*Speed:* 30 ft.

*Str:* 21 (+5) [15 base, +6 enhancement (divine power)]
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [16 base, + 2 enhancement]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [14 base]
*Int:* 16 (+3) 
*Wis:* 22 (+6) [16 base, +2 levels, +2 enhancement, +2 ability focus]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [8 base, +2 enhancement]

*HP:* 101 (2d6+8d8+20 Con, +5 Divine Power)

*AC:* 28 (10 base, +4 Dex, +6 Wis, +6 natural, +2 armor) / FF 25 / Touch 20

*Saves:*
*Fortitude:* +12 [6 base, + 2 Con, +4 combat focus] 
*Reflex:* +11 [7 base, +4 Dex]
*Will:* + 11 [3 base, +6 Wis, +2 ki]

*Init:* +4

*Base attack bonus:* +10/+5

*Attacks:*
*+1 Composite Longbow:* +19/+14 (10 base, +4 Dex, +4 Combat Focus, +1 enhancement), 1d8+10 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Composite Longbow (Rapid Shot):* +17/+17/+12 (10 base, +4 Dex, +4 Combat Focus, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 enhancement), 1d8+10 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Longsword:* +20/+15 (10 base, +5 Str, +4 Combat Focus, +1 enhancement), 2d6+12 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 19-20/x2

*Spells:*
*Spells per day:* 3/3+1
*DC:* 17+spell level

*Spells Prepared/Memorized:*
*0th:* Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
*1st:* Comprehend Languages (domain), Cure Minor Wounds, Obscuring Mist, Shield of Faith

*Skills:*
*Skill points:* 54 ninja, 20 ranger, 6 cleric, 40 chameleon (120)
*Max Rank for class skills:* 13

*Appraise:* +3 [+3 Int]
*Balance:* +4 [+4 Dex]
*Bluff:* +20 [13 ranks, +5 competence, +2 domain]
*Climb:* +5 [+5 Str]
*Concentration:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Diplomacy:* +2 [+2 domain]
*Disable Device:* +16 [13 ranks +3 Int]
*Disguise:* +21 [13 ranks, +10 unnamed (alter self), -2 racial]
*Escape Artist:* +4 [+4 Dex]
*Forgery:* +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
*Gather Information:* +0 [+0 Cha]
*Heal:* +6 [+6 Wis]
*Hide:* +23 [10 ranks, +4 Dex, +5 competence, +4 racial]
*Intimidate:* +0 [+0 Cha]
*Jump:* +5 [+5 Str]
*Knowledge (Religion):* +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
*Listen:* +16 [10 ranks, +6 Wis]
*Move Silently:* +19 [10 ranks, +4 Dex, +5 competence]
*Open Lock:* +16 [13 ranks, +3 Int]
*Perform:* +0 [+0 Cha]
*Ride:* +4 [+4 Dex]
*Search:* +16 [13 ranks, +3 Int]
*Sense Motive:* +14 [6 ranks, +6 Wis, +2 domain]
*Sleight of Hand:* +4 [+4 Dex]
*Spellcraft:* +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
*Spot:* +11 [5 ranks, +6 Wis]
*Survival:* +6 [+6 Wis]
*Swim:* +5 [+5 Str]
*Tumble:* + 4 [+4 Dex]
*Use Rope:* +4 [+4 Dex]

*Feats:* 
*Level 1 (Human Bonus):* Able Learner
*Level 1:* Point Blank Shot
*Level 3:* Precise Shot
*Level 6:* Persistent Spell
*Chameleon Bonus Feat:* Divine Metamagic (Persistent Spell)
*Level 9:* Practiced Spellcaster

*Continuous Effects:*
*Persistent Divine Power:* BAB equal to HD, +6 enhancement bonus to STR, +5 HP
*Alter Self (troglodyte form disguised as human):* +6 Natural Armor, +4 racial bonus to hide, multiattack feat, 2 claw attacks (1d4) and 1 bite attack (1d4), -2 disguise check

*Languages:*
Common
Elven
Dwarven
Undercommon 

*Equipment:* (All magical Items are personally crafted)
Bracer’s of Armor (+2)-2,800 gp, 1lb.
Chameleon’s Hat (custom)-10,658 gp
Chameleon’s Robe (custom)-2,144 gp, 5 lbs.
Cloak of Charisma +2-2,800 gp, 2 lbs.
Gloves of Dex +2-2,800
Heward’s Handy Haversack-2,000 gp, 5lbs

Animal Training Kit (CV)-75 gp
Camouflage Kit (CV)-40 gp
Cleric’s Vestments-5 gp
Climber’s Kit-80 gp
Courtier’s Outfit-30 gp
Disguise Kit-50 gp
Healer’s Kit-50 gp
Everburning Torch-110 gp
Flint and Steel-1 gp
Forgery Kit-40 gp
Grappling Hook-1 gp
Holy Symbol, Silver-25 gp
Listening Cone (CV)-20 gp
Monk’s Outfit-5 gp
Noble’s Outfit-75 gp
Royal Outfit-200 gp
Scholar’s Outfit-5 gp
Spool of Endless Rope (CV)-2,000 gp 
Spell Component Pouch-5 gp
Spellbook (w/ spells)*-915 gp
Thieve’s Tools, Masterwork-100 gp, 1
Thieve’s Tools, Longspoon, Masterwork (CV)-150 gp
Traveler’s Outfit-1 gp
+1 Composite Longbow (+5)-2,400 gp, 3 lbs.
+1 Greatsword-1,800 gp, 8 lbs.
Nightstick (LM)-7,500
Periapt of Wisdom +4-2,800
Ring of Counterspells (Dispel Magic)-4,000 gp
Wand of Lesser Vigor x2 (CD)-1,050 gp

Gold Spent:[/B] 47,735

*Spells in book: Mage Armor, Alter Self, Eagle’s Splenor, Cat’s Grace, Owl’s Wisdom

*Class Abilities:*
*Ninja:*
Ki Power (7x/day)
Sudden Strike +1d6
Trapfinding
Ghost Step

*Ranger:* 
Favored Enemy (Elves)
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style (Archery)

*Cleric:*
Turn Undead
Planning Domain (Extend Spell Feat, Deathwatch Spell)
Mind Domain (+2 Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Comprehend Languages Spell)

*Chameleon:*
Aptitude Focus 2/day (+4)
Bonus Feat
Mimic lass feature 1x/day
Ability boon +2

*Arcane Focus:*
[sblock]*Abilities:*
*Int:* 18 (+4) [16 base, +2 ability focus]
*Wis:* 20 (+5) [16 base, +2 levels, +2 enhancment]

*AC:* 27 (10 base, +4 Dex, +5 Wis, +6 natural, +2 armor) / FF 23 / Touch 19

*Saves:*
*Fortitude:* +8 [6 base, + 2 Con,] 
*Will:* +14 [3 base, +5 Wis, +2 ki, +4 Arcane Focus]

*Attacks:*
*+1 Composite Longbow:* +15/+10 (10 base, +4 Dex, +1 enhancement), 1d8+6 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
+*1 Composite Longbow (Rapid Shot):* +13/+13/+8 (10 base, +4 Dex, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 enhancement), 1d8+6 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Longsword:* +16/+11 (10 base, +5 Str, +1 enhancement), 2d6+8 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 19-20/x2

*Spells per day:* 3/4/3/2/1
*DC:* 14+spell level

*Spells Prepared/Memorized:*
*0th:* 
*1st:*
*2nd:*
*3rd:*
*4th:*

*Skills:*
*Appraise:* +4 [+4 Int]
*Craft (Alchemy):* +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
*Disable Device:* +17 [13 ranks +4 Int]
*Forgery:* +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
*Heal:* +5 [+5 Wis]
*Knowledge (Arcana):* +4 [+4 Int, +4 Arcane Focus]
*Knowledge (Religion):* +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
*Listen:* +15 [10 ranks, +5 Wis]
*Open Lock:* +17 [13 ranks, +4 Int]
*Search:* +17 [13 ranks, +4 Int]
*Sense Motive:* +13 [6 ranks, +5 Wis, +2 domain]
*Spellcraft:* +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
*Spot:* +10 [5 ranks, +5 Wis]
*Survival:* +5 [+5 Wis][/sblock]

*Combat Focus:*
This is the main focus of the character, details listed above.

*Divine Focus:*
[sblock]*Saves:* 
*Will:* +15 [3 base, +6 Wis, +2 ki, +4 divine focus]

*Attacks:*
*+1 Composite Longbow:* +15/+10 (10 base, +4 Dex, +1 enhancement), 1d8+6 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Composite Longbow (Rapid Shot):* +13/+13/+8 (10 base, +4 Dex, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 enhancement), 1d8+6 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Longsword:* +16/+11 (10 base, +5 Str, +1 enhancement), 2d6+8 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 19-20/x2

*Spells:*
*Spells per day:* 4/6/5/4/1
*DC:* 16+spell level

*Spells Prepared/Memorized:*
*0th:* Cure Minor wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
*1st:* Comprehend Languages, Obscuring Mist, Shield of Faith
*2nd:*
*3rd:*
*4th:* Divine Power

*Skills:*
*Knowledge (Religion):* +12 (5 ranks, +3 Int, +4 Divine Focus)[/sblock]

*Stealth Focus:*
[sblock]*Dex:* 20 (+5) [16 base, + 2 enhancement, +2 ability focus]
*Wis:* 20 (+5) [16 base, +2 levels, +2 enhancement]

*Saves:* 
*Fortitude:* +8 [6 base, + 2 Con] 
*Reflex:* +16 [7 base, +5 Dex, +4 Stealth Focus]
*Will:* + 10 [3 base, +5 Wis, +2 ki]

*Init:* +5

*Attacks:*
*+1 Composite Longbow:* +16/+11 (10 base, +5 Dex, +1 enhancement), 1d8+6 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Composite Longbow (Rapid Shot):* +14/+14/+9 (10 base, +5 Dex, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 enhancement), 1d8+6 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Longsword:* +16/+11 (10 base, +5 Str, +1 enhancement), 2d6+8 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 19-20/x2

*Skills:*
*Balance:* +4 [+4 Dex]
*Disable Device:* +20/+22 (w/ feat) [13 ranks +3 Int, +4 stealth focus, +2 Nimble Fingers]
*Escape Artist:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*Heal:* +5 [+5 Wis]
*Hide:* +28 [10 ranks, +5 Dex, +5 competence, +4 racial, +4 stealth focus]
*Listen:* +15 [10 ranks, +5 Wis]
*Move Silently:* +24 [10 ranks, +5 Dex, +5 competence, +4 Stealth Focus]
*Open Lock:* +20/+22 (w/ feat) [13 ranks, +3 Int, +4 Stealth Focus, +2 Nimble Fingers]
*Ride:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*Sense Motive:* +13 [6 ranks, +5 Wis, +2 domain]
*Sleight of Hand:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*Spot:* +10 [5 ranks, +5 Wis]
*Survival:* +5 [+5 Wis]
*Tumble:* + 5 [+5 Dex]
*Use Rope:* +5 [+5 Dex]

*Feats:* 
*Chameleon Bonus Feat:* Divine Metamagic (Persistent Spell), or Nimble Fingers[/sblock]

*Wild Focus:*
[sblock]
*Attacks:*
*+1 Composite Longbow:* +15/+10 (10 base, +4 Dex, +1 enhancement), 1d8+6 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Composite Longbow (Rapid Shot):* +13/+13/+8 (10 base, +4 Dex, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 enhancement), 1d8+6 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 20/x3
*+1 Longsword:* +16/+11 (10 base, +5 Str, +1 enhancement), 2d6+8 (+1d6 Sudden Strike) damage, threat 19-20/x2

*Skills:* 
*Climb:* +9 [+9 Str, +4 Nature Focus]
*Handle Animal:* +4 [+4 Nature Focus]
*Jump:* +9 [+5 Str, +4 Nature Focus]
*Knowledge (Nature):* +7 [+3 Int, +4 Nature Focus]
*Survival:* +10 [+6 Wis, +4 Nature Focus]

*Special Abilities:*
Trackless Step[/sblock]

*Proficiencies:*
Shields
Armor (All)
Exotic Weapons:[/B] Hand Crossbow, Kama, Kukri, Nunchaku, Sai, Shuriken, Siangham
Martial Weapons (All)
Simple Weapons (All)

*Appearance*
[sblock] The best way to describe Chance’s appearance at any given time is with two words-absolutely average.  He is a human of about 25 years with short brown hair, blue eyes, and light brown skin that blends in with most crowds.  His garb varies from day to day, but for those who adventure with him, it is common to see him wearing a simple ranger’s outfit with a longbow across his back and a greatsword at his hip.  As a matter of fact, the first impression Chance usually leaves on people is that he is a cautious ranger ready to fight if need be.
 [/sblock]
*Personality*
 [sblock] Like many things about Chance, his personality changes with the situation, but he is normally a kind and sagely individual.  For anyone who speaks with him for a time, he tends to ramble on about his personal philosophy, explaining how all things in nature are the same and can be molded through one’s will.  
Chance is always eager to help his friends if he is able, and he has a knack for being able to do most any job.  People who travel with him are usually happy to have him around because of his easy-going demeanor and his ability to do pretty much whatever they tell him.  Unfortunately his tendency to talk about philosophy, or even to meditate when nothing is going on, leaves some people put off.
 [/sblock]
*Background*
[sblock] Born Alexander Thatcher, to a family of farmers in the eastern part of Amn, Chance never had an opportunity to grow up with his family.  Before he was born a man had come to the family farm and told his father that his organization was in need of individuals to train from a very young age.  He assured Chance’s father that all of their “students” have a good upbringing and are well accommodated, but more importantly, he offered Chance’s father a great deal of money.  His father, in dire straights after a recent draught, could hardly say no to the offer.  So, as soon as Chance left his mother’s milk he was taken away, never to see his family again.
Wikin, as the man who raised him was called, told Chance that he was an uncle and his parents had died in a horrible accident.  He was the man who came up with the nickname and he made it a personal job to be sure Chance was raised properly.  Although Wikin was always demanding, he was also kind and reassuring during Chance’s early years.  The thing that Chance found most fascinating about the man was how capable he was at doing almost anything.  Chance grew up thinking there was nothing Wikin couldn’t do, and he was mostly right.
 At age 15 Chance began to train in the art of stealth and subterfuge, learning much from his mentor.  For the next two years he trained constantly to learn the skills and secrets of the ninja, leaning to move as a shadow, and even to disappear altogether when necessary.  Sneaking into places, keeping a straight face when telling guards a story, spotting and disabling traps, and picking locks were all things he practiced constantly.  Being so dedicated to his training, it came as quite a shock when Wikin informed him that it was time to move on to his “next field of study.”
Curious as to why he would abandon his current training, he asked Wikin what he was to study next and why he should change his focus at all.  Wikin sat him down and took a very serious tone as he explained, “You will learn in time that a man must be capable of many things to be truly useful.  I will be sure that you learn as many skills as you can because you never know what you will need to accomplish a task.”  Having already grown to respect the multiple abilities of his mentor, Chance didn’t ask any more questions and moved on with his training.
He soon found that he was to leave Wikin, traveling to Cormanthor in the Dalelands where he would learn from the elves the skills of the forest ranger.  His time there was well spent and he was trained to use a bow, the weapon still prefers to this day.  Many times while he was with the elves he helped fight back the growing threat from drow marauders and he learned well their tactics and fighting style.  Seeing the aftermath of many battles and the need for healers, Chance studied for a short while the art of divine magic, learning healing secrets of the elves.  It was also while he was living in the forest that he heard news coming from the west that Randal Morn’s ongoing battle with the Zhents in Daggerdale would soon be aided by the elves and Chance was to go with them. Before he could leave though, Wikin arrived and told him it was time to go with him.
Instead of traveling to their home, Wikin informed Chance that it was time for him to attend the school he had been preparing for his entire life-Mimic Mansion. Chance had no idea what he was talking about, but he knew better than to question the old man, so he packed his things and prepared to leave.  Wikin took them to this “school” with his magic, and Chance braced himself for the experience he was about to have.  Surprisingly, the place seemed very normal at first glance, so when Wikin left him there Chance was unsure what to expect.  Soon he found out that Mimic Mansion was a training ground for Chameleon’s, a group of multi-skilled individuals.
As he began his studies, his past training and Wikin’s emphasis on learning many skills began to make more sense.  Everything the Chameleon’s taught him was predicated on the idea that society was wrong for pigeonholing each individual into one role.  Instead, they taught that all people were capable of doing any task, that the abilities one has are a matter of willpower and with enough training one can master any task.  Deeply touched by this philosophy, that all ability is fundamentally the same thing and that individuals can mold it to their wills, Chance learned as much as he could as quickly as possible.  He spent two years studying at mimic mansion and learned a vast array of skills, from casting spells to raging like a barbarian to fighting better than he was already able.
	As was characteristic of the Chameleons, they did not hold their graduates to one particular way of life when they were done, so Chance was free to do as he pleased, so long as he kept their secrets and continued to hone his skills.  Not knowing were to find Wikin, he returned to Cormanthor to see if the elves were still struggling on behalf of Randal Morn. Sure enough they had made progress, but had not yet been able to return the rightful ruler to his position.  Chance joined them in their battles and many were impressed by how versatile he was.  He was capable as a fighter, spy, mage, and healer and he did a great deal to help with the effort.  After a few years Randal was finally able to retake the city of Dagger Falls and replace himself as rightful ruler.  
	Chance stayed on in Daggerdale for a time after the fighting was done, planning to eventually return to the elves.  Just when he was ready to leave though, Randal Morn contacted him, asking for a favor.  Knowing that Chance had been a capable ally in his war to take back the land, Randal asked that he help investigate the recent surge in midnight raids in the area.  Seeing opportunity for adventure, Chance couldn’t say no.[/sblock]

*Custom Items:* 

[sblock]Chameleon’s Hat
This special hat is only usable by those who have been trained as Chameleons and it helps them enhance their abilities to impersonate others.  While worn the hat gives the Chameleon a +5 circumstance bonus to all bluff checks they make. The hat also gives the wearer the ability to use the Alter self spell at will.  The hat is seldom seen in it’s natural form since it often changes to accommodate the Chameleon’s disguise.
_Cost:[/B] 10,658 gp ((3,750+18,000)*.7(class restriction)*.7(crafted))
Bluff Bonus-3,750 gp (5*5*100)*1.5(different ability)
Alter Self Spell-18,000 gp (2(spell level)*3(caster level)*2,000(continuous effect)*1.5(10 min/level duration)_

Chameleon’s Robe
This robe, which was created to enhance stealth abilities, is only useable by Chameleons.  Knowing that their jobs could not always be accomplished by impersonation and trickery, they made these robes which blend with their environment and soften any sound made by the Chameleon as he moves along.  The robe grants the wearer a + 5 competence bonus to Hide and Move silently checks.
_Cost:[/B] 2,144 gp ((2,500+1,875)*.7(class restriction)*.7(crafted))
Hide Bonus:[/B] 2,500 gp (5*5*100)
Move Silently Bonus:[/B] 1,875 gp (5*5*100*.75(similar ability))_[/sblock]


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 7, 2005)

Just curious, but it looks like you have a persistant divine power. How did you manage that?


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> Just curious, but it looks like you have a persistant divine power. How did you manage that?




Each morning I adopt the Divine focus and Divine Metamagic Persistent Spell with my Chameleon abilities.  From my Cleric levels I have 3 turning attemts (had to buy the cloak of CHA to keep this from 2), plus four from the nightstick I have, for a total of seven.  I only have one 4th level Cleric Spell at this time, which is of course Divine Power, so I make that Persistent. 

After that I change my focus to Combat, but the stuff for that isn't on the sheet yet.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

Alright, I think chance is done now (othe than background and such)...finally.  It took forever, but I listed all of his possible foci and the things that would change if he adopts that foci.  Overall I'm happy with the character and I think he will do well covering the skill spot.  Since their is a lot to his sheet, the most important things I think you should check/take note of are:

1) Custom Items-As I said before, he uses a few of these, so let me know if they are ok.

2) Item creation-I think wgreen asked you before if we could use the XP/gold conversion to craft materials and you agreed to it.  I took advantage of this and using th Chameleon's floating feat crafted all of my magical gear, which is why everything cost 70% of the normal price.  

3) Entrance to Chameleon-At level 5 Chance is using persistent divine power, which makes his BAB +5 24 hours/day, so qualifications should be met.

4) Constant Magic Effects-I need to add this to the sheet, but along with his divine power Chance also has a continual alter self spell active, turning him into a Tren (Serpent Kingdoms), which explains the +8 natural armor and the swim speed.  He is still disguised as a human though (albiet at a -2 penalty), so anyone he encounters would probably have a spot check to notice he is in Tren form.  This will only be suppressed when passing through areas that are obviously inspecting him (city gates, social gatherings, etc.)

I obviously twinked this guy pretty well, but I saw that most of the character in the game are on the high end of the power scale, so I hope it won't be a problem.  If I need to make alterations, just let me know.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

I'll look over it it more detail later, as of now; What book is CV that you are refering to?
Most of it seems ok. Only thing I'd say NO to, as of now, is point 4 in your previous book.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 7, 2005)

extend spell is a prerequisite for persistent spell


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Chameleon’s Hat
> This special hat is only usable by those who have been trained as Chameleons and it helps them enhance their abilities to impersonate others.  While worn the hat gives the Chameleon a +10 circumstance bonus to all bluff checks they make. The hat also gives the wearer the ability to use the Alter self spell at will.  The hat is seldom seen in it’s natural form since it often changes to accommodate the Chameleon’s disguise.
> _Cost:[/B] 10,780 gp ((10,000+12,000)*.7(class restriction)*.7(crafted)
> Bluff Bonus-10,000 gp (10*10*100)
> Alter Self Spell-12,000 gp (2(spell level)*3(caster level)*2,000(continuous effect) _





A Few things. The formula should be: 2*3*2000*1,5(10min/level duration)
So, the total price then should be: (18,000+(10,000*1,5(Different ability)))*.7(class restriction)*.7(crafted) = 16,170


----------



## silentspace (Jul 7, 2005)

re: Chance

For item creation, read the sidebar on p282 of the DMG. The discount is only for items that don't take up space on a character's body. Also, base price of a continuous item of alter self is 18,000. To craft items you need to meet the prerequisites, which include spells (wizard spells must be purchased and scribed into your spellbook, both cost money), caster level, and sometimes other requirements as well. Forge Ring requires a caster level of 12. Heward's Handy Haversack requires a 5th level spell.  Is your BAB 10? How is that possible as a Ninja 2/Ranger 2/Cleric 1/Chameleon 5?

Oh, I see where you got the extend spell feat


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for picking out these problems guys.



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> A Few things. The formula should be: 2*3*2000*1,5(10min/level duration)
> So, the total price then should be: (18,000+(10,000*1,5(Different ability)))*.7(class restriction)*.7(crafted) = 16,170




1) I'm confused why it would have a 10 min/level duration since it is purchased as a continuous item.  I got the idea from the hat of disguise, which has a continuous effect.

2) I see how I goofed up the calculation now, but I think the bluff bonus should be the one multiplied by 1.5, since it would be the first additional ability.



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> For item creation, read the sidebar on p282 of the DMG. The discount is only for items that don't take up space on a character's body.




You mean this discount for class restriction?  That is in a different section and I don't see where it says the item cannot take space on the body.  If I'm just being dense and don't see it, please let me know.



> Also, base price of a continuous item of alter self is 18,000. To craft items you need to meet the prerequisites, which include spells (wizard spells must be purchased and scribed into your spellbook, both cost money), caster level, and sometimes other requirements as well. Forge Ring requires a caster level of 12. Heward's Handy Haversack requires a 5th level spell.




I need to spend some time going through all the items and coming up with the necessary spells and the like.  I won't need to purchase them (Extra Spell feat as as the floating bonus feat), but I still need to pay to put them in a spellbook if I'm going to use them.  It does say that Chameleon's often borrow others' spellbooks, so what do you think amori, do I need to have a spellbook with all relevant spells in it?



> Is your BAB 10? How is that possible as a Ninja 2/Ranger 2/Cleric 1/Chameleon 5?




My BAB is only 10  when divine power is active, but all of the foci assume that Chance started the day with divine focus, and made that spell persistent.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

From the SDR: If a continuous item has an effect based on a spell with a duration measured in rounds, multiply the cost by 4. If the duration of the spell is 1 minute/level, multiply the cost by 2, and if the duration is 10 minutes/level, multiply the cost by 1.5. If the spell has a 24-hour duration or greater, divide the cost in half.


And yes, you are right, the bluff is the one who should be multiplied by 1,5.

As for the Vest, its cost should also be multiplied by 1.5, seeing as it doesnt fit the Affinity. Look at page 288 in the DMG.

As for the spellbook, Yes, you'd need a spellbook, no borrowing.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> From the SDR: If a continuous item has an effect based on a spell with a duration measured in rounds, multiply the cost by 4. If the duration of the spell is 1 minute/level, multiply the cost by 2, and if the duration is 10 minutes/level, multiply the cost by 1.5. If the spell has a 24-hour duration or greater, divide the cost in half.




Ah, I didn't see that in the DMG.  Is it even in there, or just in the SRD?  Also about the alter self spell, you said you wouldn't allow #4 from my post on the last page (concerning changing into a tren).  Did that mean you won't allow the tactic, or just not into that form?  Or did you mean the spell effect can't turn you into one thing while making a disguise as another?



> As for the Vest, its cost should also be multiplied by 1.5, seeing as it doesnt fit the Affinity. Look at page 288 in the DMG.




Right, I messed that up when I first made it because at the time I was wearing a robe.  If I change the item to a robe it should be fine right, considering that slot has various affinities?



> As for the spellbook, Yes, you'd need a spellbook, no borrowing.




That's fair.  I may have a further problem though in my item creation.  After silentspace's comments, I'm not sure I can craft any of my gear, since I only have a permenant caster level of 1 (for cleric).  The only way I can see around this is the Practiced Spellcaster feat, which would put my caster level high enough to make everthing but my ring, but I would have to use my floating feat for that, which would mean I couldn't have the proper item creation feat.  Kinda a catch 22 here.  Unless I find a way to fit practiced spellcaster in, I think I will have to adjust all of my gear (which means saying good buy to a good chunck of it).  

I'm working now though and don't quite have the time, so I will take care of these things this afternoon.  BTW, thanks guys for going over this stuff and sorry for the item creation mistakes.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes, it's in the DMG, page 185, right underneath the chart on how to etimate item values.

 Alter self is ok, but only from one of the sources I listed in the first post.

You wouldn't have to multiply it by 1,5 by making it a robe, true.

Nothing to apologize for, I'm just now learning the item creation rules myself, so it's kinda fun, hehe 

Anyway, you should have money enough for purchasing magic items that is good all-round for all your Foci, without making them yourself.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 7, 2005)

This is a very interesting build. I think I'm going to have to play around with the chameleon class myself...


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> This is a very interesting build. I think I'm going to have to play around with the chameleon class myself...




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> This is a very interesting build. I think I'm going to have to play around with the chameleon class myself...






			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly!




I'm glad you guys like it.  I must say though that it was really frustrating to make.  I originally started with the Chameloen for flavor and so that I could be a jack of all trades for the party, but I wasn't very happy with his abilities.  I went through about 15 different options for the 5 base levels, till I realized that (like so many other cases) divine casting was the answer to many of his problems.  That's when I changed the WIS from 8 to 16, and things started to look better.

I'm currently writing his (long) backstory, so that should be up soon.  Also I am still editing items and trying to decide whether or not I should drop Precise Shot to get Practiced Spellcaster, thus allowing me to use item creation feats.  Oh ya, I'm putting together my arcane spellbook too.  I know you guys have been waiting on me for a while, so I will try to finish up as soon as I can!


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Looking foreward to see the finnished product Gabrion. As for the Practiced Spellcaster VS Precise shot, you'll probably have more use for Precise Shot than Pra.Spellcaster, if you're taking that for item-creation purposes only...


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

Seeing as we're getting ready to go; Any thought/suggestions/whatever's you want to air before starting?

I'll get the first IC post up later today or tomorrow, wether or not the chameleon is done.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Looking foreward to see the finnished product Gabrion. As for the Practiced Spellcaster VS Precise shot, you'll probably have more use for Precise Shot than Pra.Spellcaster, if you're taking that for item-creation purposes only...




Well I might have solved the problem after all.  I only chose one of my domains, so I need the other one.  I think the elf domain would be a good idea.  My character, as you will see in his backstory, lived with the elves while he was being trained as a ranger.  Since his cleric level was taken right after that I think it would make sense to use that as a domain.  The obvious benefit is Point Blank Shot, not to mention true strike is the first level domain spell.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Well I might have solved the problem after all.  I only chose one of my domains, so I need the other one.  I think the elf domain would be a good idea.  My character, as you will see in his backstory, lived with the elves while he was being trained as a ranger.  Since his cleric level was taken right after that I think it would make sense to use that as a domain.  The obvious benefit is Point Blank Shot, not to mention true strike is the first level domain spell.




Where's the Elf domain from?


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Where's the Elf domain from?




Oops, I keep forgetting the restrictions on materials.  The elf domain is in the Player's Guide to Faerun.  Isn't the City of the Spider Queen a FR game?  I guess I was thinking FR material was ok because of that.  If I can't use that domain I will come up with something else, or if you need me to I can write it up (domain's are pretty short).


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 7, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Oops, I keep forgetting the restrictions on materials.  The elf domain is in the Player's Guide to Faerun.  Isn't the City of the Spider Queen a FR game?  I guess I was thinking FR material was ok because of that.  If I can't use that domain I will come up with something else, or if you need me to I can write it up (domain's are pretty short).




Well, yes, it is a FR game, however, I have none of the FR books, so I won't run it as a FR game as such. Anyway, you already got the chameleon from a source not on that list, so I'm affraid I'll have to say no to any more additions from other sources.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 7, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Well, yes, it is a FR game, however, I have none of the FR books, so I won't run it as a FR game as such. Anyway, you already got the chameleon from a source not on that list, so I'm affraid I'll have to say no to any more additions from other sources.




That's fair.  I'll try to pick out the other domain and post all the corrections/additions to the sheet ASAP.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

Alright, I think Chance is done now.  I updated him on the last page and put him in the Rogue's Gallery too.  Notable changes:

Items: Lower Wis boost, Weaker Bracer's of Armor, remade Chameleon's Hat with only +5 to bluff (I really hope I got it righ this time).

Feats: Lost Zen Archery and picked up Practiced Spellcaster.

Appearance/Personality/Background: They exist now.

Spellbook:  I have one now.  It has a really short list of spells in it right now, and since I have some gold left I will probably add on to the list when I get a chance, but I'm tired right now and I don't think this is as crucial as some other things.  Suffice to say all the spells are there that I needed to make my items (I think).

BTW, I think you asked what CV was a bit back and I never answered.  It is Complete Adventurer.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Alright, I think Chance is done now.  I updated him on the last page and put him in the Rogue's Gallery too.  Notable changes:
> 
> Items: Lower Wis boost, Weaker Bracer's of Armor, remade Chameleon's Hat with only +5 to bluff (I really hope I got it righ this time).
> 
> ...





Great! I'll get the IC thread up today!

Yeah, I figured as much, when I took a look at what items that was marked with CV


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

Yippie, we have a game thread!


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Yippie, we have a game thread!





Yes. Working on the first post as we speak.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

The IC  thread is started; The game is on. Let's have fun folks!

Oh, and if you somehow missed the link, here it is: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=139140


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

Amor, In my background I put that I helped Randal Morn in the retaking Daggerdale from the Zhents, is it ok if I have already met him before this point?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Amor, In my background I put that I helped Randal Morn in the retaking Daggerdale from the Zhents, is it ok if I have already met him before this point?




Yes, that is ok; I tried to get that point across in the opening post, that he knew you from before. At least enough to know that he need your help.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Yes, that is ok; I tried to get that point across in the opening post, that he knew you from before. At least enough to know that he need your help.




Yup, I just wasn't sure if he knew of me, or if we had met, so I took the liberty of saying that we had actually met before.  Not really a big deal though.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

FYI, I doubt I will be on this weekend.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 8, 2005)

AF - this is my first pbp game, so...is there any limit to the number of times we're supposed to post to the game thread in a day?  I've just been playing it by ear, but I could understand why a DM might want to require that no player post twice before the DM posts a reply.

Thanks,

-Will


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> AF - this is my first pbp game, so...is there any limit to the number of times we're supposed to post to the game thread in a day?  I've just been playing it by ear, but I could understand why a DM might want to require that no player post twice before the DM posts a reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Will




I'm sure Amor will have his own response to this, but let me just say that I've yet to see a PbP DM who is upset at the players for posting too much.  Usually it goes the other way, people don't post often enough or just stop altogether.  

Of course I'm relatively new to EN World, but at least that was the case at any other PbP forum I've been a part of.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

gabrion,

Sorry for coming on to strong.  I just wanted to convey a hatred for drow and a lack of understanding for those that hesitate to feel the hate as well.

I would imagine me being a 9th lvl ranger I would have heard of you as you bluff your way into being a fellow ranger.  While I may not know the details, I might be able to figure out, you are not as "experienced a ranger" as you claim, yet because you are experienced, I could assume some hush hush stuff.

Sorry about the metagaming that brought on the insults.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> AF - this is my first pbp game, so...is there any limit to the number of times we're supposed to post to the game thread in a day?  I've just been playing it by ear, but I could understand why a DM might want to require that no player post twice before the DM posts a reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Will





Post 'till your fingers fall off, by all means! Party interaction is good, the more the better! However, I will often not post more than 1 time a day, perhaps 2 posts, one in the morning and one in the evening.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> gabrion,
> 
> Sorry for coming on to strong.  I just wanted to convey a hatred for drow and a lack of understanding for those that hesitate to feel the hate as well.
> 
> ...




Oh it's really not a big deal, I just think it will be more fun for the group if we all get to know eachother though how we act.  I guess being a ranger you may be right about knowing me as such, but remember that I really have been trained as such.  Not to mention we have the smae favored enemy (humanoid: elf is the actually catergory unless I'm mistaken), and I do hate the drow quite a bit.   If nothing else I can just give you a wink after your first comment, hoping you wont reveal me just yet to the rest of the group.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Oh it's really not a big deal, I just think it will be more fun for the group if we all get to know eachother though how we act.  I guess being a ranger you may be right about knowing me as such, but remember that I really have been trained as such....




Well I guess we all know who will likely set off traps by bull rushing forward.  I saw that you "give the appearance of being a catuious ranger who wiil fight if need be."  Well think of it this way, My PC might confuse that caution with cowadice.  In reality, there is a fine line between the two.  Only close contact can really allow one from figuring out which is which.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

I just posted another insult.

More on my personaility.  Just realize, here is a dwarf that is loud, brash and has the diplomancy of a cinder block.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Just realize, here is a dwarf that is loud, brash and has the diplomancy of a cinder block.




...and I already like him! A lot!


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Well I guess we all know who will likely set off traps by bull rushing forward.  I saw that you "give the appearance of being a catuious ranger who wiil fight if need be."  Well think of it this way, My PC might confuse that caution with cowadice.  In reality, there is a fine line between the two.  Only close contact can really allow one from figuring out which is which.




That seems appropriate, especially since your character probably has a different opinion of what being "cautious" is.  His idea of being cautious is probably just making sure you put your armor on before facing a hundred drow.  

Has anyone heard from Nephtys of late?


----------



## wgreen (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I just posted another insult.
> 
> More on my personaility.  Just realize, here is a dwarf that is loud, brash and has the diplomancy of a cinder block.




Heh..."diplomancy."  A new school of magic!  AF, I changed my mind -- I want to play a Diplomancer.  

-Will


----------



## gabrion (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey, I was looking back through the thread and saw this...



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> Oh, and I will be using the Fractional Base Bonuses from Unearthed Arcana.




...which I had missed before.  Does this apply to BAB and saves?  If so I noticed that a few character sheets in the rogues gallery need to be modified, and I might have to look at my saves.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't have the unearthed arcana book with me this weekend, so can someone run that variant be me? I think it means that instead of being a fighter 1/ranger 1 with a +2 to fort saves from each one for a +4 you get a +3 like a fighter 2. Am I right?


----------



## wgreen (Jul 9, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Hey, I was looking back through the thread and saw this...<snip>
> ...which I had missed before.



Ditto.  I don't have UA (though I do have AU, which is entirely different, but very cool)...I figure if my saves, etc. need to be adjusted, AmorFati will let me know.  

BTW -- "inexpectant."  

-Will


----------



## gabrion (Jul 9, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I don't have the unearthed arcana book with me this weekend, so can someone run that variant be me? I think it means that instead of being a fighter 1/ranger 1 with a +2 to fort saves from each one for a +4 you get a +3 like a fighter 2. Am I right?




What it means is that you can look at the mathematical progression and saves for a class and and your BAB and base saves together _before_ rounding.  The way it is currently done in the books is that a Cleric one, which has a BAB of +.75 is rounded down to +0, and so is a first level Rogue, so a Cleric 1/Rogue 1 has a BAB of +0.  Using the partial system the BAB of that character would be +1.5, which rounds down to +1.  As far as saves go, I think you still get the +2 for each level if the class has a good save, but after that you need to make sure that you keep track of when your save is half way between one point and the next since having such an occurencein multiple classes could net you a bonus.

I hope that made sense, and I hope I got the part about saves right.  I'm not 100% sure, but I think yours were right Tyreus.

BWT Tyreus, I'm just curious, but do you plan to take Dervish all the way to level 10? (If we live that long of course)

@wgreen-Doh...and some people tell me I'm smart.  As far as the partial bases thing goes, I don't think it is a big deal, but I just pointed it out because it will only help people, and not hurt anyone.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 9, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> BWT Tyreus, I'm just curious, but do you plan to take Dervish all the way to level 10? (If we live that long of course)




Thats the plan.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 9, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> Thats the plan.




Cool.  I just really love the favor of the swashbuckler and the dervish, so needless to say i find your character pretty cool.

@All-I don't know how hung up we want to get on the light underground subject, but just remember that some of our magical weapons probably give off light anyway (something we can't do anything about), so chances of keeping things dark are pretty slim.

@Amor-Hey I just realized a few mistakes on my guy, so I wanted to confirm that it isn't too late to make some slight changes.  They wont affect what's going on right now and I promise to have them done before we go to the crypt.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is everyones base saves, with the Fractional bonuses:
Nepthys: BAB 5-3/4, Fort 5-3/6, Ref 5-3/6, Will 13
Wgreen: BAB 7-1/4, Fort 6-5/6, Ref 5-3/6, Will 6-5/6
Gabrion: BAB 8, Fort 7-5/6, Ref 8, will 5-3/6
Tyreus: BAB 10, Fort 8-1/6, Ref 5-3/6, Will 5-3/6
Ranger Rick: BAB 10, Fort 9, Ref 6-5/6, Will 3-2/6
Silentspace: BAB 8, Fort 12-1/6, Ref 5-4/6, Will 10-1/6

All rounded down, of course.

@gabrion: Sure, but this is probably the last chance you'll get. No pun intended 


On another note: I'll be leaving shortly, but I'll be back home _Tomorrow_ evening, in about 30-32 hours from now


----------



## silentspace (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for that.  My base will was wrong, but the final number was right. I must have added my iron will bonus into my base save, when it should have been separate.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 9, 2005)

Gabrion - I stopped following the posts on your character build, I figured with so many people looking at it there wasn't a need for me to look at it too.

But regarding the chameleon's robe...

You are using a discount for multiple similar abilities.  This can't be used on a robe, per the dmg.  That discount is "For items with multiple similar abilities that don't take up space on a character's body".  They then give an example - a staff.  It's in the DMG, p 282.  

That's the only 'multiple similar ability' discount that I know of.

On another note, I think making items like those class specific for an additional 30% discount is kind of twinky - there's nothing to stop you from doing things like making Cade's halfling-size lance a fighter-only magic item - but that's how its written in the rules


----------



## silentspace (Jul 9, 2005)

So anyway, the correct price on your chameleon's robe, as I understand it, would be as follows:

Chameleon’s Robe
This robe, which was created to enhance stealth abilities, is only useable by Chameleons. Knowing that their jobs could not always be accomplished by impersonation and trickery, they made these robes which blend with their environment and soften any sound made by the Chameleon as he moves along. The robe grants the wearer a + 5 competence bonus to Hide and Move silently checks.
Cost:[/B] 3,062 gp ((2,500+3,750)*.7(class restriction)*.7(crafted))
Hide Bonus:[/B] 2,500 gp (5*5*100)
Move Silently Bonus:[/B] 3,750 gp (5*5*100**1.5(different ability)) 

The second power costs an additonal 50%, per the rules.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 9, 2005)

The rule stating that it's an additional 50% for items that take up space on a character's body is on the same page.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 9, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from Nephtys of late?




I'm still here, just haven't had a lot to add until now.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for keeping me on my toes with that.  I did miss the relevant text, but after I went through it again I noticed the need to make some changes.  The price you gave does seem to be correct, which means it is a good thing my character had some gold left over.  I will probably be freeing up some more cash anyway, by just having norml weapons instead of Magic.  After all, isn't that what GMW is for?



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> On another note, I think making items like those class specific for an additional 30% discount is kind of twinky - there's nothing to stop you from doing things like making Cade's halfling-size lance a fighter-only magic item - but that's how its written in the rules




I know people usually frown on this, and if Amor said it was bad I wouldn't have a problem changing it, but I don't think it is a twinky as it seems.  The problem with the tactic is that it makes the item virtually worthless to anyone who isn't a Chameleon (pretty much everyone), so I'm stuck with it for the duration of the character.  Either that, or when I want an item that gives me +10 to hide and move silently, I will just have to eat the cost of this one and buy the other one on top of it.  Character specific items do have their drawbacks.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 10, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> What time of day is it now?  I just kinda guessed that we could make it to the crypts if we start traveling ASAP, but if I’m wrong then maybe we should just stay the night and travel tomorrow.




It's about midday. You can travel to the crypts and still have some time before dark sets in.

As for the light, yes some of you have weapons sheding light, so wether you bring torches or not is up to you.

And I'll allow the Chameleon only items.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 11, 2005)

*screams and clutches at AmorFati's throat* 

You stole Sienna...ahhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 11, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> *screams and clutches at AmorFati's throat*
> 
> You stole Sienna...ahhhhhhhhhh.....




*chuckles* I can take another color, no problem. Just thought Sienna was a nice-looking color, easy to read.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 11, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Kemble accepts Lord Morn's payment with a smile, claps Dolarn on the back, and heads out into the city proper to make a few purchases.
> 
> OOC:
> [sblock]Kemble buys three _potions of darkvision_ (3 x 300 gp = 900 gp), a hooded lantern (7 gp), another pint of oil (1 sp), four more days' worth of trail rations (4 x 5 sp = 20 sp = 2 gp), and two more sunrods (2 x 2 gp = 4 gp), pocketing the remaining (1000 gp - 900 gp - 7 gp - 1 sp - 2 gp - 4 gp = *86 gp, 9 sp*).[/sblock]





For things like this, do you want to RP the shopping etc, or just do it quickly?


----------



## silentspace (Jul 11, 2005)

This is pointless to respond to, but oh well...



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> The problem with the tactic is that it makes the item virtually worthless to anyone who isn't a Chameleon




True, that's the definition of class-specific!



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> so I'm stuck with it for the duration of the character.




Huh?  It's 'class-specific', not 'character specific'.



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> Either that, or when I want an item that gives me +10 to hide and move silently, I will just have to eat the cost of this one and buy the other one on top of it.




Huh?  You can enhance it to +10.



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> *Character specific* items do have their drawbacks.




Like what?  Again, it is not 'Character specific', it's 'class specific'

Edit: Maybe what you're trying to say is that the item's market value is only 70% of what a non-class specific item's market value would be, but that's only fair considering it costs 70% of what a non-class specific item costs to make, don't you think?


----------



## wgreen (Jul 11, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> For things like this, do you want to RP the shopping etc, or just do it quickly?



 I don't feel too much of a need to RP it, myself...I can if you would like me to, though.  

-Will


----------



## wgreen (Jul 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Donedal, stops by the inn, downs a pint, than heads over to the potion shop and grabs some Bull’s strength potions, than goes to the inn & gets 2 pints to go.



Ahh, yes...I had almost forgotten Daggerdale's infamous "one for the road" policy!  

Just kidding.  Don't forget to bring a keg when we head for the crypts.  I get the feeling we may need it!

-Will


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 11, 2005)

He's thinking more along the lines of finding another chameleon to sell it to. What merchant would buy it? Most chameleons keep thier talents to themselves. He is kinda stuck with it.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Ahh, yes...I had almost forgotten Daggerdale's infamous "one for the road" policy!
> 
> Just kidding.  Don't forget to bring a keg when we head for the crypts.  I get the feeling we may need it!
> 
> -Will





Aye, he is a dwarf.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 11, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> the item's market value is only 70% of what a non-class specific item's market value would be, but that's only fair considering it costs 70% of what a non-class specific item costs to make, don't you think?




Well you said it yourself...the item is worth what I paid for and it's fair.  What was the problem then?  BTW, I didn't think you could further enhance magic items except for weapons and armor.  Were does it talk about this?  In any case I'm sorry you don't approve, but I think we should move on.

@Amor-Your posts are more important than mine, so keep Sienna since it shows up well.  I try to find another one I like.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 11, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> BTW, I didn't think you could further enhance magic items except for weapons and armor.  Were does it talk about this?  In any case I'm sorry you don't approve, but I think we should move on.




In the SRD, under creating magic items, it says:



> ADDING NEW ABILITIES
> A creator can add new magical abilities to a *magic item* with no restrictions. The cost to do this is the same as if the item was not magical. Thus, a +1 longsword can be made into a +2 vorpal longsword, with the cost to create it being equal to that of a +2 vorpal sword minus the cost of a +1 sword.
> 
> If the item is one that occupies a specific place on a character’s body the cost of adding any additional ability to that item increases by 50%. For example, if a character adds the power to confer invisibility to her ring of protection +2, the cost of adding this ability is the same as for creating a ring of invisibility multiplied by 1.5.




Notice how it says magic item, not weapons and armor.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 11, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Well you said it yourself...the item is worth what I paid for and it's fair.  What was the problem then?




That's a question I should be asking you, not the other way around   



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> In any case I'm sorry you don't approve, but I think we should move on.




I didn't realize I was the one keeping this discussion going, but ok.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 12, 2005)

@Tyreus-Thx for pointing that out, I didn't notice it said any item.  I just got hung up on the example.

@DM-Thanks again for giving me a little time to make sure everything was in order with my character.  As of this point all seems well, but here are some things of note...

1)I've adjusted some gear, and changed a few things around.  Most notably, Chance doesn't have a greatsword at his side any more, but instead he carries a quarterstaff.  He still owns the sword in case he needs to act like a more warrior type, but it is in his pack.  Also none of his weapons are magical any more, but he casts GMW on them each morning.  See below.

2)I've added to the list of ongoing magical effects, since Chance casts several spells each morning.  The current list of active spells is Alter Self, Delay Poison (I can also cast this on the rest of the group for 10 hours/day, if they want it), Greater Magic Weapon (on bow), Longstrider, Magic Vestment, Pass without Trace (when the group is together this will be on everyone), Divine Power, Spikes (on the quarterstaff), and Undetectable Alignment.  Since you said to always tell you if we do something, I just wanted to make sure you knew that I cast these spells each morning.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 12, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> @DM-Thanks again for giving me a little time to make sure everything was in order with my character.  As of this point all seems well, but here are some things of note...
> 
> 1)I've adjusted some gear, and changed a few things around.  Most notably, Chance doesn't have a greatsword at his side any more, but instead he carries a quarterstaff.  He still owns the sword in case he needs to act like a more warrior type, but it is in his pack.  Also none of his weapons are magical any more, but he casts GMW on them each morning.  See below.
> 
> 2)I've added to the list of ongoing magical effects, since Chance casts several spells each morning.  The current list of active spells is Alter Self, Delay Poison (I can also cast this on the rest of the group for 10 hours/day, if they want it), Greater Magic Weapon (on bow), Longstrider, Magic Vestment, Pass without Trace (when the group is together this will be on everyone), Divine Power, Spikes (on the quarterstaff), and Undetectable Alignment.  Since you said to always tell you if we do something, I just wanted to make sure you knew that I cast these spells each morning.




Thats fine. Could you please note that somewhere on the character sheet as well? 

Also, I'll update the IC thread later today; to move things on.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 12, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Thats fine. Could you please note that somewhere on the character sheet as well?




There is a section under feats that lists ongoing mgaical effects.  Is that ok, or do I need to list my morning routine somewhere as well?

@All-Like I said, I have some extra first level spells that I can cast on other members of the group, since I won't be able to use them later in the day.  It think the options are Endure elemets (lasts 24 hours, but I don't know how usefull it could be), or Delay Poison (lasts for 10 hours of the day).  Chance will ask you all your preference in the morning, but I just thought I should let you know (of course you don't have to have either if you don't want).  Also, he plans to cast Pass without Trace on the group each morning.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2005)

outstanding


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2005)

gabrion, i think you edited out the class discount by accident!


----------



## gabrion (Jul 13, 2005)

SilentSpace:
[sblock]







			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> gabrion, i think you edited out the class discount by accident!




I actually just changed it.   Like I said before, I did that originally thinking that I would have to buy replacement items in the future, which would cost me in the long run.  As you and Tyreus pointed out, any items can be upgraded (and I thought this just worked for weapons/armor), so really there isn't any drawback.  Since that wasn't my intention in the beginning, I changed the items to not be class specific (although they still have the names).  Sorry I wasn't clear on these rules to begin with.  If I messed up the pricing again though (there is a high chance of this), let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 13, 2005)

Kemble bought: 
3 potions of Darkvision, 900gp
1 Hooded Lantern, 7gp
1 Pint of Oil, 1sp
Four Days' Worth of Trail Rations, 2gp
2 Sunrods, 4gp

Donedal bought: 
3 Pints, 12cp
2 potions of Bull’s Strength, 600gp
40 Masterwork Arrows, 280gp

Flar bought: 
A Ring of Protection +1, 2000gp

Chance bought:
3 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, 900gp


So, do you want to speed it up out to the crypts, or just relax and enjoy the ride?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

Speeding is good.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2005)

Cade bought 2 scrolls of darkvision, 300 gp


----------



## gabrion (Jul 14, 2005)

@amor-I'm fine with moving on to the crypts when everyone is ready.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 14, 2005)

> "Go ahead and pet him," Cade says. "That's his happy growl."




- The last words Kemble the halfling ever heard


----------



## wgreen (Jul 14, 2005)

As long as it's not his "hungry growl," it's all good.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 15, 2005)

'crypt' is a synomym for 'cave'?  That's news to me.  I may not have an Int of 18, but I did get a perfect score on my english sats


----------



## gabrion (Jul 16, 2005)

Silentspace:

[sblock]







			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> 'crypt' is a synomym for 'cave'?  That's news to me.  I may not have an Int of 18, but I did get a perfect score on my english sats




Reread what I said.  I know it isn't exactly a synnonym, but I don't think it was so out of line to use it in this case.  Besides, the drow came out of a crypt in the side of a mountain.  Maybe we should just assume they have lived in that crypt for the last 200 years, since we know that drow don't live in a place called the underdark...

Sorry I didn't do so hot on my English SATs, but I'll be sure to look up every word I use from now on, since you obviously wont be putting any effort into figuring out what people are trying to say.[/sblock]

I'm confused.  It sounded like Ionna and Kemble were in favor of advancing.  Ionna said waiting till daylight to enter the crypts would be a bad idea and Kemble agreed.  But Cade made it sound like they both didn't want to explore further.  Am I missing something?

If most people want to explore more at this point (which is what I thought people were saying), I'm fine with that.  I was more concerned with Ionna not getting to rest than anything.  If that isn't a problem, then we can move on.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 16, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I'm confused. It sounded like Ionna and Kemble were in favor of advancing. Ionna said waiting till daylight to enter the crypts would be a bad idea and Kemble agreed. But Cade made it sound like they both didn't want to explore further. Am I missing something?




Not as far as Ionna is concerned. She's ready and willing to advance.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Ionna speaks her first words with the group, her voice hoarse from disuse,"There's always night under the dark. But when the sun shines above the Drow will be resting deep in their lairs, where they will be well hidden or well defended. *Better by far to ambush them on their way to the surface than to fight our way into their stronghold. * My spells are ready."




Better to ambush them than to fight our way into their stronghold...


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Silentspace:
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




[sblock]Your continuing snarkiness is getting tiresome. Please stop.[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Jul 16, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> [sblock]Your continuing snarkiness is getting tiresome. Please stop.[/sblock]



[sblock]And so is your contrary attitude.  If you don't understand what someone is saying, you can ask instead of immediately trying to make it sound like their character is being stupid.  Your last few posts (about Ionna's comment) show that you are not paying much attention to what the other people are saying, so you should refrain from making commets implying that other characters are not paying attention.[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

For Gabrion



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> [sblock]And so is your contrary attitude.  If you don't understand what someone is saying, you can ask instead of immediately trying to make it sound like their character is being stupid.  Your last few posts (about Ionna's comment) show that you are not paying much attention to what the other people are saying, so you should refrain from making commets implying that other characters are not paying attention.[/sblock]




[sblock]see post 196 above[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

For Gabrion

[sblock]also...



			
				Gabrion said:
			
		

> Your last few posts (about Ionna's comment) show that you are not paying much attention to what the other people are saying,






			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Advance, then ambush. They expect an attack on the surface, but may think surfacers to cowardly to face them underneath in the tunnels above their cities. Explore carefully and we'll find a way and a place."




This post clarifies Ionna's earlier post.  Where at first she said 'ambush, dont' fight our way into their stronghold', now she says 'advance, then ambush'  So what part did I not understand correctly?[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

For Gabrion

[sblock]Also, please remember this is a role-playing game. It's one thing to show quirky IC actions, its another thing entirely to be snarky OOC[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Jul 16, 2005)

Silent:
[sblock]







> "There's always night under the dark. But when the sun shines above the Drow will be resting deep in their lairs, where they will be well hidden or well defended.




This part indicates that attacking the drow at night would be better than during the day.  You can tell she didn't want us to rest here because that would mean advancing into the unknown during the next day, which she pointed out as being a bad idea. 



> Better by far to ambush them *on their way to the surface* than to fight our way into their stronghold.  My spells are ready."




On their way to the surface seems to be different than "on the surface."  It seems like she was saying we should enter the crypts and that way we can ambush any group of drow that may be making their way to the surfce during the night.  She did clarify this for you in the next post, but it was there in the first one too.



			
				Silentspace said:
			
		

> Also, please remember this is a role-playing game. It's one thing to show quirky IC actions, its another thing entirely to be snarky OOC




I'm fine with that.  I just felt like it was strange that your character immediately jumps on everything mine says like it is really dumb.  If that's how you want to roleplay Cade I have no problem with it, I just hope it isn't a way of channeling your personal opinion of me.  If I'm wrong then I apologize nd I'm sure we can move on with a wonderful game.[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

Gabrion:

[sblock]I disagree with your interpretation. But its really not worth the time discussing it.  Could you please just drop it? And the snarky comments too?[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

AmorFati, sorry but I'm going to drop this game.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 16, 2005)

@AmorFati-If I've caused a problem and disrupted your game I apologize.  It was never my intention.

@All-If I'm being inhospitable to anyone please let me know.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 17, 2005)

Silentspace: Too bad to see you go over this. Personally I didn't catch up on the "hostility" untill now, and I guess that was too late. I appologize for that. 

Everyone else: You still good to continue then?


----------



## silentspace (Jul 17, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Silentspace: Too bad to see you go over this. Personally I didn't catch up on the "hostility" untill now, and I guess that was too late. I appologize for that.




There's nothing at all to apologize for.  But I have a limited amount of free time, you know? Why spend it reading snarky, hostile posts?  I come here to have fun. Unfortunately, I seem to have accidentally knocked a chip off of someone's shoulder. I never even got to tell Cade's side of the story, but what would be the point? It was a pretty big chip.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 17, 2005)

I leave for the weekend and this is what you kids accomplish? I'll get back to you guys when I think up suitable punishments. 

Sucks to see someone go, but I think we should move on.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 18, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Better to ambush them than to fight our way into their stronghold...




That is not what she said, but I admit that maybe she wasn't being as obvious as she could have been. That's what I get for trying to be creepy and mysterious, . 



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> Silentspace: Too bad to see you go over this. Personally I didn't catch up on the "hostility" untill now, and I guess that was too late. I appologize for that.
> 
> Everyone else: You still good to continue then?




I'm good to go, .


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

Aye


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry for the absence guys! A nasty thunderstorm took away my power for a while, but I am back now! Expect an update today!


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 22, 2005)

Great to have you back, I hope there was no lasting damage done.

Btw, May I change one of Ionna's known spells? I'd like to pick Haste for a 3rd level spell instead of Slow (I'd prefer the 3,0 version of Haste, but either way is an improvement). I figure since we've not been in any combat yet it shouldn't matter...


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 22, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Great to have you back, I hope there was no lasting damage done.
> 
> Btw, May I change one of Ionna's known spells? I'd like to pick Haste for a 3rd level spell instead of Slow (I'd prefer the 3,0 version of Haste, but either way is an improvement). I figure since we've not been in any combat yet it shouldn't matter...




Nah, no lasting damage, only power-shortage in the area for a while. Luckily my HD wasn't fried 

As for the spell, sure. I prefer the 3.5 version though, seeing as that's the version I have


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 22, 2005)

Uh, hmm  , I didn't quite remember what exactly the Haste spell does in 3.5 and after looking it up it seems to be quite weak. So Slow should probably be more useful and I'm not making any changes. Sorry.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

Nephtys, is your PC in the rogue thread?  I was looking for mine and I never saw you.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, she's right there. Post #3

--

I just read Donedal's description. Is it true that he has no beard? Shocking!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 23, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's right there. Post #3
> 
> --
> 
> I just read Donedal's description. Is it true that he has no beard? Shocking!





There is no beard covering the scar.  Not that there is no beard on his face.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 23, 2005)

So he didn't entirely take after elven customs.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 25, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Bump, (what's the holdup?)





Hmmm.. I'm not sure; as far as I could figure out, you havn't decided to do anything spesific yet this day. 

You've got a few options though: 
Investigate the rest of the Northern Mausoleum, there was 4 doors in the main chamber that you looked into.
Investigate the southern Mausoleum.
Investigate the hill for more entrances/etc to the crypts.
Investigate the door in the hill.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, it was mostly directed at some of the other players (everyone but Gabrion, really). Since Ionna has no rogue skills she can't really begin to scout the tombs herself, which prevents me from taking the lead.

As far as I (and Ionna's) concerned we should finish exploring the Northern mausoleum, then keep exploring the tombs until we find the path to the underdark (or the Drow hide-out).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

I am usually not online on weekends.  I have this friday off so I will have a 3 day weekend I am offline.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 25, 2005)

As far as Ionna being rash, I think it is more a motivation to make the game move (both IC and OOC), but I could be wrong.  As far as investigating the other entrances, Chance already did that, so hopefully AmorFati will give us an update and we won't have to waste too much time on it.  Until then I will assume that their was a reason he only gave us info on one place instead of all three and I will continue on.  I also propose that if Amor updates us on what's right inside the other entrances and nothing notable is in any of them, we just continue exploring the one Nephtys proposed.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 25, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> As far as Ionna being rash, I think it is more a motivation to make the game move (both IC and OOC), but I could be wrong.  As far as investigating the other entrances, Chance already did that, so hopefully AmorFati will give us an update and we won't have to waste too much time on it.  Until then I will assume that their was a reason he only gave us info on one place instead of all three and I will continue on.  I also propose that if Amor updates us on what's right inside the other entrances and nothing notable is in any of them, we just continue exploring the one Nephtys proposed.





The reason I didnt elaborate on the rest is that I thought you might wanted to check out that mausoleum before opening all three doors.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 25, 2005)

Quick reply!  That makes sense, so I will leave my in game post as is.

Edit: Actually, when I think about it, my post from the night before (in game) when Chance was checking things out said that he was just searching each of the areas to see what the immediate interiors held.  We had already decided we weren't going to explore further that night, so he was specifically just searching the immediate interiors of all three locations.  Post #60 if you need to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 25, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> As far as Ionna being rash, I think it is more a motivation to make the game move (both IC and OOC), but I could be wrong.




You're right.  CotSC is a long module and we need to set a decent pace to have any hope of completing it. Besides, Ionna is young and impatient, (and an evil bitch). 

I realise that Ionna might (now or later) piss some people off IC, but I want you all to know that it's all just IC as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 27, 2005)

Likewise -- Kemble is a mischievous, spontaneous chap who lives to get into trouble.  Hopefully I won't piss anyone off, even if Kemble pisses the other PCs off royally.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 27, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> _Chahir,_ she thinks to herself, _might it be Undercommon? If I recall correctly..._





...You don't  

Neither of you understand, or have any idea what Chahir might mean. And neither of you are able to decipher the unreadable script underneat it either

As I understand it, the course of action is to try to open the sealed door? 


Fun Fact: All but one of you have chosen Undercommon as a bonus language... Tsk tsk, metagaming!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> ...You don't
> 
> Neither of you understand, or have any idea what Chahir might mean. And neither of you are able to decipher the unreadable script underneat it either
> 
> ...





The only meta game I did was make drow a favored enemy.  But than I have never come across this module.  That might also be why I am the only one with out undercommon as a language.

Seperate issue.  I thought we are suppose to find drow and eliminate them.  I will RP this, but why is everyone treasure hunting?  I am highly confused with peoples actions and locations so I have been a little silent.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 27, 2005)

Treasure = Good 

--
As for metagaming... I admit it to some degree, but I try to keep ooc knowlege out of the game. I have read (years ago) a Storyhour about a (highly modified) CotSC-campaign, by Gfunk. (A great read btw.) But that won't affect the way I play the game, except that the character Entropy is a bit of a role-model .


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

FYI - I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not.  It depends on my family's vacation plans.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Seperate issue. I thought we are suppose to find drow and eliminate them. I will RP this, but why is everyone treasure hunting? I am highly confused with peoples actions and locations so I have been a little silent.



Kemble can't resist a mysteriously sealed-off door in an old crypt.  Now that Flar has suggested a ghost or some similar guardian, he *really* can't resist getting in there.  That's all.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 5, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Amor, I apologize but I'm a little confused.  Are the doorways on the east and west side of the hall before the stairs, or at the bottom of the stairs?  If they are at the bottom (and it is the end of the hallway), then I will change my post above to reflect that.
> 
> On another note, I just wanted to remind you that Chance has darkvision at the moment, in case it make a difference in determining what he sees.





The doorways are to the east and west on the hallway before the stairs. The east one is just after the turn to the south, the west one is 40 feet further down, almost at the stairs.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> The doorways are to the east and west on the hallway before the stairs. The east one is just after the turn to the south, the west one is 40 feet further down, almost at the stairs.




Thanks.  I can leave my post as is then.  I should also start making my OOC comments here.  Oops.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 5, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I can leave my post as is then.  I should also start making my OOC comments here.  Oops.




I'm fine with you guys making OOC comments in the other thread, and I'll respond there as well, as long as I won't have to make a OOC-only post!


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll be at football camp until wednesday.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 8, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: If it's possible for Kemble and Chance to get around the Lions without drawing aoos, and if it seems possible to close the door:




It is, Kemble and Chance are between the Lions and the door, the Lions appeared farther into the room.



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> OOC 1:Also, it would be good to know where the lion's are right now (a map  maybe?).
> 
> OOC 3:
> I must be rolling pretty crappy.  I fail my search check and then roll a one on initiative!  The dice are nto happy with me today.




1: See this post. As for the map.... Are there any good maping programs out there? I am afraid I don't know Photoshop or any such programs good enought to manage to make a map.

3: Yeah, your rolls were..... bad!


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> OOC 2:
> @ Ionna-As far as leaving the room and waiting them out, I think it is a fine idea, but you posted it after Flar had already acted. Since he won't be able to exit for a full round now, we might as well engage.[/sblock]




Ionna's initiative is before Flar's, but no big deal. Might be fun with a little fight.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> 1: See this post. As for the map.... Are there any good maping programs out there? I am afraid I don't know Photoshop or any such programs good enought to manage to make a map.




Don't WOTC have that on their site? I know they have art galleries, so they should have galleries with maps for their games to aid in on-line gaming.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

Spoiler begone! http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frx/20020920


----------



## gabrion (Aug 8, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Ionna's initiative is before Flar's, but no big deal. Might be fun with a little fight.




I just meant that Tyreus already posted what he was going to do, and even though it could change upon your suggestion (which comes before his action), he will be gone till Wednesday and thus unable to change it till then.

I for one don't want to wait (I'm itching to kill something), so I'm going to assume that he does in fact step into the room and fire.  Chance is on the front line right now (and about to get smacked around by the lions I'd guess), so I don't feel too bad getting the group into combat.  After all, it's just a couple of lions, right?  (Anyone every read those lists of "my character's famous last words?"  Ya, I think that last line could fit the bill)


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 8, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Maps galore!
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frx/20020920




Surely you mean spoiler galore, right?


----------



## gabrion (Aug 8, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Surely you mean spoiler galore, right?




And I totally passed by Nephtys' link, until you said that...


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Surely you mean spoiler galore, right?




That goes without saying, really. I'll remove the link if you want (though you should probably save it for yourself). Just trying to be helpful .


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 8, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> That goes without saying, really. I'll remove the link if you want (though you should probably save it for yourself). Just trying to be helpful .




Thanks. I do have those maps though, my problem is that I dont know any programs like photoshop etc to make use of them!


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 8, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Thanks. I do have those maps though, my problem is that I dont know any programs like photoshop etc to make use of them!




Couldn't you download something? I'm sure you could find it legally on-line, and if you can't there's always Warez...


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 9, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Couldn't you download something? I'm sure you could find it legally on-line, and if you can't there's always Warez...





I could, but I've decided not to. This adventure is more than enough combat-focused as-is, so I'm going to continue without maps. However, I am not a mean DM (I like to think so, anyway), so when in combat, you should not fear things like AoO etc, I will inform you when actions you take will have consequenses like AoO etc.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 9, 2005)

Combat-post updated! Waiting for Kembles actions.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 11, 2005)

Getting in a flanking position is impossible, the lions are blocking the whole niche now.


----------



## Tyreus (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll adjust my post then.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

The weekend starts for me tonight and I will be offline.  Please Npc me.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be away for the weekend, but will get back monday morning!


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 15, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: MM doesn't require an attack roll, it always hits unerringly.




Yup, the roll I mentioned was a SR check, forgot to mention that in the post.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

I am offline this weekend.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry all about the extended awayness, but sadly my computer has taken a kerplunk and the recovery process is slow (thanks to alienware's bunch of clowns).  Anyway, that means I have to find alternate locations from which to post which will make things difficult until I get things in order again.  Of course it can't be that simple, cause things just keep getting better...

This coming weekend I will be travelling back to school.  Normally that would be good, since there are computers galor from which to post, but for the first 3 days of next week I will be spending just about all of my time with various organizations trying to recruit freshmen.  I really doubt I will have time to be on here during that time, so I suggest you NPC Chance until you hear from me again (which should be in about a week).  Just try to have him stay a bit ahead of the party searching the area as he goes.  If you enter combat, he tries to keep using his bow and will only resort to his Staff if he can't take a 5' step and shoot.

Sorry if I've held the game up, but I hope to get things straightened out soon.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I am offline this weekend.




It starts tonight.


----------



## wgreen (Aug 29, 2005)

AmorFati,

Very sorry about this -- I just realized that even though I paid for two +2 short swords, I only listed them in my attack summary as +1 short swords.  I've fixed it now.

-Will


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

I am offline this weekend until Tuesday.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

I am offline till monday.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 14, 2005)

Something more than "Let's continue" would be desireable. You can now choose to go two ways, wich way do you want to continue? Down the path, search the cave, etc? I am not going to rail-road you through the dungeon, so something more definate would be appreciated...


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 19, 2005)

Do you guys want me to close this game?


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 20, 2005)

No. The game has a few problems, mostly a lacking group-dynamic and role-playing between the players (which is my fault as much as anyone elses). But I still enjoy playing my character, and you've been doing well as a DM. I think that once we get trough this initial dungeon-crawl and into the intrigues of the underdark it will start to become more interesting for us all.
If the other players are not interested in continuing I would still like to keep the game up as a solo-campaign. That seems like a fun and fast way to play.


----------



## wgreen (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm just waiting for my initiative turn.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

I too would like to continue.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of activity the last week guys. It's been a helluva week, but things are slowly getting back to normal now. I've spent the last 3 hours updating thye games I run, and the games I'm in. I'm dead-tired, and will have to wait with this game untill tomorrow! Again, I am sorry guys!


----------



## gabrion (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey all, 

When I last posted here I said I would be away for a week or so as I moved back to school.  I've been away for more than a month though, so let me explain.  

Basically I took a leave of absence from school to volunteer for the Red Cross and I've kept busy enough that I've neglected pretty much all of my online commitments (my WoW "guild" wasn't too happy).  I apologize that I did not post here before leaving to let you all know what was going on, but I really didn't think of it at the time.

In any case, it looks like Amor has adequately taken care of Chance, but I just wanted to let you all know what happened.  I'm doing fundraising now, which leaves me with more free time and constant internet access, so maybe I'll see some of you around on EN as I make my way back into the community.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry for my absence guys. For those of you who have missed it, here is the reason: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151442


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 9, 2005)

I hope you'll be able to get it fixed.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 10, 2005)

I was just curious, is this game still running or has it died off?


----------

